# Curly Girl (CG) Challenge



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

I already started this yesterday. But if anybody wants to join me you surely can!

The Curly Girl method was created by Lorraine Massey and basically what it is, is that you rid your hair of all silicones first with a sulfate shampoo...and then you begin to use products that do not contain silicones...unless they are easily washed out with conditioner or water. 

You also avoid shampoo...hence the avoidance of silicone products...and rely on co washing and or an ocassional sulfate free shampoo. Some modified Curly Girls (or guys) use low-poo. 

You also use...if ur using gels...use clear gels that have no alcohol or cones. 

I'm still researching more on this as far as which cones to watch out for and which ones are water soluble. I'm giving it a 3 month try. I wanna see it tame my frizz and make my curls shinier. 

I get most of my info on NC(naturally curly) but there is a book out by Lorraine Massey and of course it's called Curly Girl.  this method is good for all curly/kinky/wavy hair types as it keeps our natural hair moisturized. 

Just post if u wanna join me.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

BUMPING! Lol....

A few products that are CG friendly:

Co Washing:

Suave Naturals
           -Juicy Green Apple
           -Tropical Coconut
           -Aloe & Waterlilly (I think that's the name of it)
           -Tangerine
         And the one that's light blue....it's sea something..
VO5
     -moisture milks
     -tea therapy

White Rain
       -coconut
       -apple
       -lavender & vanilla (I LOVE how this smells!!)

Rinse Out:
Garnier Fructis 
           -Triple Nutrition Cream Conditioner
Most of the GF cream conditioners are CG friendly...they contain a water soluble cone...for more info go to curlgirljourney.blogspot.com

Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Giovanni conditioners

Product Lines:
Curl Junkie
Oyin Handmade
Shea Moisture

Are all CG friendly lines. Please feel free to add more if u know of anymore CG friendly products.


----------



## faithVA (May 6, 2011)

I'm not quite ready for this yet but I definitely want to hang out and learn more. Thanks for the thread OP.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 6, 2011)

I'm semi curly girl. Well I'm low poo basically so I wouldn't mind joining. I guess my only vice are braid sprays so once I find a replacement for that then I'm good.

The products I use are as follows:

Shampoos:
Giovanni 50:50
Shea Moisture

Conditioner:
Shea Moisture
Tresemme Naturals
AO GBP
Suave Naturals

Leave Ins:
Giovanni Smooth As Silk
Shea Butter
EVCO
Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
KCKT

Gel:
Ecostyler (rarely as I am still trying to make it work for me)
KCCC

other:
sulfur infused moe's growth oil
Shea Moisture Spritz
braid spray (not CG friendly)
henna
EVOO


----------



## B_Phlyy (May 6, 2011)

I have the original Curly Girl book (she just released the updated version but I haven't checked it out yet) and I liked it. The CG method just didn't work for me though. I got build up from no cones conditioners and ended up having to shampoo anyway. Good luck on your journey though.

BTW, all the products on the cone free list are CG friendly as far as I know.


----------



## suns4i6e (May 6, 2011)

I'm happy to join this challenge as I've been modified CG for years. Even though I have nothing against an SLS based shampoo from time to time, I generally use sulfate free poos. Silicone based or any product that can't be low poo'd, cowashed out generally doesn't touch my hair. Here are some of the products I enjoy using regularly.

*Cleansing:*
Terressentials Pure Earth Hair Wash (CG)
Keracare Sulfate Free Shampoo (Modified CG)
Curl Junkie Daily Fix (Modified CG)

*CoWash:*
Trader Joe's Nourish Spa (CG)

*Conditioner:*
AO GPB (Protein Con - CG)
AO White Camilla (CG)
Curl Junkie Beauticurls Argan & Olive Oil Daily Conditioner (CG)
Curl Junkie Repair Me (Protein Con - CG)

*LeaveIn:*
Giovanni Direct Leave in (CG)
Shida Naturals Moisturizing Cream Detangler (CG)

*Styling:*
KCCC (CG)
Shida Naturals Define and Hold Curl Cream Gel (CG)
Garnier Pure Clean Gel (CG)
Flax Seed Gel (CG)

There are many, many CG friendly products available on the ground as well as online. If you select the below link and look on the left hand side, there are examples of many of them. I'm by no means an expert, but I've been doing this for a while and am happy to answer any questions if I can.

http://curlgirljourney.blogspot.com/2008/12/curly-girl-method-approved-products.html

Here is a blog post listing some of the more popular silicones and those that are water soluble.

http://curlgirljourney.blogspot.com/2009/01/bad-versus-good-silicones.html


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

YAY!!! I'm not alone!  thanks ladies for the educational posts. Please if you other details DO share! 

My products I'm using are as follows:

Co-wash:
V05 Moisture Milks Strawberry
Suave Ocean Breeze
Suave Juicy Green Apple
White Rain Lavender Vanilla

Rinse Out(detangling) Conditioner:
Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition
Aubrey Organics Honeysuckle Rose
Oyin Honey Hemp

Leave In:
my co washing conditioners
Oyin Honey Hemp
Oyin Hair Dew

I would like to try the Giovanni Leave In as well

Stylers:
LA Looks Gels
CJ Curls In a Bottle
EcoStyler Gels that have soft holds...not über crunchy

I'm starting to think I don't NEED deep conditioners but I have some Shea Moisture DTM but I also like CJ Banana and Hibiscus Deep Fix. 

As far as cleansers...I have and LOVE my Chagrin Valley Shampoo Bars and will be clarifying as needed with ACV rinses.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

And it's fine if you're a modified Curly Girl!!! Please come on in!!!


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 6, 2011)

I'm CG 

I haven't quite settled into a routine, I'm getting ready to order some more products and samples, but right now I'm using:

*Cleanser:*
Hand-made-all-natural-soap-bars- My mom's friend makes them, but there's also a user on Naturally Curly who makes them and you can PM her to buy them. 

*Conditioner:*

Suave Naturals
Garnier Pure Clean Conditioner
Garnier Triple Nutrition

*Leave-In:*

Garnier Pure Clean Conditioner
Garnier Triple Nutrition
Kinky-Curly Knot Today

*Stylers:*

Fruit Of The Earth Aloe Vera Gel
Garnier Pure Clean Smoothing Cream
Kinky-Curly Curling Custard

*Deep Condition:*

Garnier 3 Minute Undo


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 6, 2011)

To those of you who have been doing CG for a while.....do you do it everyday? I didn't do a co wash and all that today. I simply refreshed my curls.


----------



## davisbr88 (May 7, 2011)

I can't join because I am not CG yet but plan to start in January after I am done PSing for the year. I'm here to learn (especially if there are other ladies who experienced itching from cowashing and were able to find something that didn't itch.... or is itching just part of the adjustment phase and eventually subsides?)


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 7, 2011)

i think i qualify to join....  i'm pretty sure i've been doing it for a while now

suflate poo: head and shoulders and CD tui shampoo herbal

cond: shea moisture shea butter cond masque

co-wash: sallys hair one olive oil cond

water rinses in place of co-washing at times

leave in: home made juice, CD hair milk

oils: olive oil, evco mixed with tea tree oil and peppermint oil


does this count?!?!?


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> To those of you who have been doing CG for a while.....do you do it everyday? I didn't do a co wash and all that today. I simply refreshed my curls.



I have a twa right now, so it's kinda hard for me not to wet my hair in some way to style it each day; but I don't always do a co-wash, sometimes I just wet it and add more leave-in. I do an actual co-wash about every other day to every 3 days.


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2011)

I guess I'm modified CG because I do wash once a week. I wash with CON (green) which is sulfate free but I believe it has a cone or two. I want to finish up what I have (well what's opened) then I plan to give up the rest of the CON at a meet up. Everything else I use is sulfate and cone free. I am a pj so I could be up in here forever listing stuff. 

I have the old & new curly girl books and I want to review the new one & watch the cd that came with it. I want to make sure all my products are up to par by looking at the ingredients.

I cowash 6 days a week and wash on Sundays. No problems with build up or itchiness. Once a month I clarify with bentonite clay. That does the trick.


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2011)

Mz.MoMo5235 said:


> i think i qualify to join....  i'm pretty sure i've been doing it for a while now
> 
> suflate poo: head and shoulders and CD tui shampoo herbal
> 
> ...



........

No Mo....it's no sulfates and no cones. 
Hair one has cones in it....dimethicone...H&S is a sulfate shampoo. I'm not sure about the CD products...Shea Moisture is cool and your oils are great!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I can't join because I am not CG yet but plan to start in January after I am done PSing for the year. I'm here to learn (especially if there are other ladies who experienced itching from cowashing and were able to find something that didn't itch.... or is itching just part of the adjustment phase and eventually subsides?)



Welcome Davi! It's cool...I'm still learning as I go as well. I've heard that the itching is part of the adjustment process. So what usually is the culprit is that they haven't done a SULFATE ...not sulfate free...wash before they begin the method. You MUST clarify all non water soluble cones out of ur hair or they'll just build up and irritate. 

For those who have itching still they may use a low sulfate shampoo...this makes them modified Curly Girls. Bc it's basically a no poo method. 

So I guess I'm modified bc I'll be cleansing weekly with shampoo bars....but they are sulfate free. Now that's where I get confused. Does that make me a modified curly girl?


----------



## suns4i6e (May 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> To those of you who have been doing CG for a while.....do you do it everyday? I didn't do a co wash and all that today. I simply refreshed my curls.



I used to co-wash each and every day but as the hair grows longer, it's more of an inconvenience (I also diffuse after co-washing).  In fact, it's a continual Goal of mine to get 2nd day and beyond hair.  Nothing wrong at all with refreshing curls in between


----------



## suns4i6e (May 7, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> So I guess I'm modified bc I'll be cleansing weekly with shampoo bars....but they are sulfate free. Now that's where I get confused. Does that make me a modified curly girl?



SmilingElephant I believe shampoo bars count as full CG.  They don't have the mild surfactant ingredients such as Cocomidopropyl Betaine, that are commonly found in low poos.  I think you are good to go.


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2011)

I think natural soap bars are full CG. I don't think they're low-poo because there's no surfactant which is the poo part (I think).


----------



## Shay72 (May 7, 2011)

Checked all of my stuff and I am good to go.


----------



## vkb247 (May 7, 2011)

I've been CG since I figured out that's the reggie that works for my hair so it's been about 2-3 years I guess. What I do on a regular changes every few months usually based on availability of products and sheer laziness. The longer my hair is the less I want to mess with it. 

cleanser: natural bar soap only as/where needed 

cowash: VO5 - haven't tried them all but haven't used one I didn't like
            Tresemme Naturals Moisture something or other   

leave in: coconut/olive/sunflower oil 
             one of the conditioners listed above

dc: I occasionally sleep over night with oil or conditioner in my hair or leave something I've mixed up (henna and conditioner, or yogurt with something) on for a few hours. I recently started using Ultra Sheen Duotex because my ends were feeling weak after a few series of heat training (I transitioning from texlax to heat trained) and this did the trick with no dryness and I didn't even need to dc. It makes my curls luscious.

styling: ECO Styler Olive Oil    
           Paul Mitchell or V05 Mousse


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 7, 2011)

Today I co washed with Suave Naturals....Ocean Breeze scent..I actually like how it smells...never tried it before. Then I finger detangled with the Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition...I like that too

I put some Bee Mine Growth Serum on before I put on my leave in...I'm trying to use it up…my leave in was the Hair Dew...styled with ESOO gel and finished with CJ CIAB. 

LOVED it!


----------



## Mz.MoMo5235 (May 8, 2011)

OOOHHH!!!!   i misunderstood the rules


----------



## AuNaturalMaMa (May 10, 2011)

Good luck to everyone! I've co washed everyday this week thanks to the sale that CVS had last week. I got some VO5 last week for $.77! I stocked up and used my extrabucks to get about 6 bottles. I love the way it smells! Sometimes Im temped to eat my hair!


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 10, 2011)

I'm liking this so far!  I like that my hair STAYS moisturized! My kinky areas around my ears and nape stay soft and I've only been completely CG for 5 days


----------



## Shadiyah (May 11, 2011)

I have been a cg for over 2 yrs now but I keep it really simple. I use the mixed chicks line, all 4 products. I co wash just about everyday with the deep conditioner because I love how it makes my hair feels. at night I use hairveda whipped ends and plait my hair up in 3 plaits. and cover every night with silk cap scarf. I henna my hair every month. 
I have the curly girl book and love it. I don't like leaving the conditioner in my hair but it works fine for my daughter. I like mixed chicks leave in and I use it all the time and once my hair air drys I use their hair silk to fluff up my curls. I have heard a lot of curly say they can not stand the products that leave their hair crunchy after it drys but don't know that they are suppose to fluff their hair out after it dry. the hair comes out very very soft and buncy. just about once a month or more I put honey and then deep conditioner on my hair and bag it over night and my ends are so smooth.


----------



## Embyra (May 11, 2011)

Curly Girl for life


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2011)

Embyra said:


> Curly Girl for life



Lol!!! Throwin up Curly Girl gang sign


----------



## Embyra (May 11, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Lol!!! Throwin up Curly Girl gang sign



i bought the 2nd edition of the book about a month back LOVE IT


----------



## classychic1908 (May 11, 2011)

I've been cg for about two years now.  

Cowash weekly with nature's gate aloe or jojoba conditioner.  I frequently add a small amount of acv and sea salt to my conditioner. (The additions help me detangle)

I use AOWC as a leave in with castor oil and KCCC.   (when I'm watching my haircare dollars I use clear ecostyler instead of KCCC)

I spritz daily, or when necessary with aloe juice and glycerin mix.  I sometimes baggy overnight as well.

I also henna periodically.

I think being CG helps me to keep my routine simple.  It works for me!!


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 11, 2011)

Where does everyone else get their soap/shampoo bars?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2011)

DaiseeDay said:


> Where does everyone else get their soap/shampoo bars?



I get mine online from Chagrin Valley. If you cut them in pieces they'll last FOREVER!!! Lol


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 11, 2011)

Embyra said:


> i bought the 2nd edition of the book about a month back LOVE IT



I can't bring myself to buy the book idk why. I guess it's bc I find so much info on it online I feel it may be a waste of my money. But I mean that's just ME. 

HOWEVER!! I think I'll check it out from my library


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 24, 2011)

So I've been doing CG for almost a month now and I'm REALLY loving it!!!

What I've noticed?:

-My hair is plush!  it's never dry anymore!

-Less to NO ssk's now! My hair is MUCH easier to detangle. 

-I have a lot more sheen to my hair. Even with a twist or braidout. It looks shinier

For the ladies keeping up....do you feel you still need to DC every week?I'm so used to DCing every week but I'm thinking maybe I can do it every 2 weeks...since my hair sees water and conditioner pretty much everyday. Well at least for now since it's hot.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 25, 2011)

I am in,

    I only use sauve and though mostly everything else I use is homemade i have decided to keep sauve conditioners in my regimin.  

   I CW about every 4-5-6 days.  I make my own pre wash moisture and protein DC.  I use my sauve juicy aplple to wash.  They discontinued my mango peach so now I just bought the mango citris and will be experimenting with that for my conditioning treatments and leave in.  I also purchased the cucumber melon.  

   I was really impressed with some examples of people useing the conditioners as leave ins.  I use to think we had to rinse that out thoroughly.  But now I know my hair likes products.  I just started this in April so I will stick with this challenge to see results in a year.  

   I am trying to regain volume from a huge 4 yr shedding and fill in my length.  I do not cut or trim and only snip a knot if I have no choice.  When I see a split (not to often ) I do cut.  

  I use oil rinses and home made butter seal recipe.  100% Aloe gel and 100% aloe liguid.  

    So glad to be here.


----------



## Vintagecoilylocks (May 25, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> So I've been doing CG for almost a month now and I'm REALLY loving it!!!
> 
> What I've noticed?:
> 
> ...



  I still DC weekly but its not the same DC.  I just returned to a good regimin in Feb.  and just slowly slid into what is known ad CG.  Its sounds like you are having good results.  

   I also just stared a full braid routine so I am still new at alot of what I am doing.  

   I am still leary of things because as much as I love the curls in my ends they will knot up so I am DC weekly for now.  Maybe I need to cw regular every 4 days?


----------



## SmilingElephant (May 25, 2011)

Vintagecoilylocks said:


> I still DC weekly but its not the same DC.  I just returned to a good regimin in Feb.  and just slowly slid into what is known ad CG.  Its sounds like you are having good results.
> 
> I also just stared a full braid routine so I am still new at alot of what I am doing.
> 
> I am still leary of things because as much as I love the curls in my ends they will knot up so I am DC weekly for now.  Maybe I need to cw regular every 4 days?



How long is your hair? 

Mine is short so I can get away with doing a fresh wash n go everyday...although I like to stretch to  no longer than 3 days. 

I'm pretty sure when my hair is longer i'll have no choice but to refresh my WnGs every week....can't WAIT to have that issue!


----------



## isawstars (Jun 23, 2011)

Is Say Yes To Carrots conditioner curly girl friendly??


INGREDIENTS: WATER (AQUA), CETEARYL ALCOHOL, BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE*, CETYL ESTERS, DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) JUICE, DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) SEED OIL, MARIS AQUA (SEA WATER), MARIS LIMUS (SEA SILT) EXTRACT, CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) FLOWER OIL, OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL, PRUNUS AMYGDALUS DULCIS (SWEET ALMOND) OIL, CALENDULA OFFICINALIS SEED OIL, CUCURBITA PEPO (PUMPKIN) FRUIT EXTRACT, IPOMOEA BATATAS ROOT LEES EXTRACT, CUCUMIS MELO (MELON) FRUIT EXTRACT, SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS (JOJOBA) SEED OIL, TRITICUM VULGARE (WHEAT) GERM OIL, CITRUS AURANTIUM DULCIS (ORANGE) FRUIT EXTRACT, HONEY EXTRACT, PUNICA GRANATUM EXTRACT, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, FRAGRANCE (PARFUM), SODIUM HYDROXIDE, SODIUM BENZOATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 23, 2011)

isawstars said:


> Is Say Yes To Carrots conditioner curly girl friendly??
> 
> 
> INGREDIENTS: WATER (AQUA), CETEARYL ALCOHOL, BEHENTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE*, CETYL ESTERS, DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) JUICE, DAUCUS CAROTA SATIVA (CARROT) SEED OIL, MARIS AQUA (SEA WATER), MARIS LIMUS (SEA SILT) EXTRACT, CHAMOMILLA RECUTITA (MATRICARIA) FLOWER OIL, OLEA EUROPAEA (OLIVE) FRUIT OIL, PRUNUS AMYGDALUS DULCIS (SWEET ALMOND) OIL, CALENDULA OFFICINALIS SEED OIL, CUCURBITA PEPO (PUMPKIN) FRUIT EXTRACT, IPOMOEA BATATAS ROOT LEES EXTRACT, CUCUMIS MELO (MELON) FRUIT EXTRACT, SIMMONDSIA CHINENSIS (JOJOBA) SEED OIL, TRITICUM VULGARE (WHEAT) GERM OIL, CITRUS AURANTIUM DULCIS (ORANGE) FRUIT EXTRACT, HONEY EXTRACT, PUNICA GRANATUM EXTRACT, GUAR HYDROXYPROPYLTRIMONIUM CHLORIDE, FRAGRANCE (PARFUM), SODIUM HYDROXIDE, SODIUM BENZOATE, POTASSIUM SORBATE


 
isawstars, it sure is!


----------



## faithVA (Jun 23, 2011)

What is low poo?


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2011)

I have this book and I have done all this already and wish I could do all this with you all but I am now hiding my hair behind plaits to make it to bsl by the end of the year. but all you say does work and I found that the more simple I was the better it was for me and I just use mixed chicks on my hair because that works better for me and my daughter just use conditioner on hers just like massey states in her book and that works for her.


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 23, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I have this book and I have done all this already and wish I could do all this with you all but I am not hiding my hair behind plaits to make it to bsl by the end of the month. but all you say does work and I found that the more simple I was the better it was for me and I just use mixed chicks on my hair because that works better for me and my daughter just use conditioner on hers just like massey states in her book and that works for her.


 
Shadiyah, i never, ever, ever hide my hair.  Protective styling is Not for me.  So please know you can be CG and still wear 'out' hair.  

Most importantly, do what works for you and your hair.  As far as I'm concerned there are no rules, only general suggestions, and best practices as shared by individuals for whom these practices work.  In other words, it's a very individualized thing.  If mixed chicks works for you, wonderful!!  CG isn't for everyone, and it doesn't have to be. I'm just happy when someone finds a good product that works for them.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 23, 2011)

B_Phlyy said:


> I have the original Curly Girl book (she just released the updated version but I haven't checked it out yet) and I liked it. The CG method just didn't work for me though. I got build up from no cones conditioners and ended up having to shampoo anyway. Good luck on your journey though.
> 
> BTW, all the products on the cone free list are CG friendly as far as I know.


 
This was me, too.  I felt a little--betrayed?  LOL


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> This was me, too. I felt a little--betrayed? LOL


 
Were you transitioning at the time you were trying the conditioners? I think this will make all the difference in the world and also all of you try rainwash if your hair gets build up and you don't want to use shampoo. It works wonders. 

my regi:
cowash: mixed chicks deep cond
mixed chicks leave in for my curls
at night I use hairveda whipped ends hydration and plait in 3 plaits and cover with silk cap every night. 
bhringraj once a week
rainwash before I henna
henna once a month on the dot

That is it for me all the other products do not work for me. even while I am hiding my ends right now I only use whipped ends and a little olive oil on the ends and plait it up and put on my cap but now reading all this I really miss my curls so I think I may have to come out


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2011)

davisbr88 said:


> I can't join because I am not CG yet but plan to start in January after I am done PSing for the year. I'm here to learn (especially if there are other ladies who experienced itching from cowashing and were able to find something that didn't itch.... or is itching just part of the adjustment phase and eventually subsides?)


 
I have never had any itching problems and I was cowashing everyday. I do my scalp just like I would if I was using shampoo and never had a problem but I don't use oils on my hair either... my hair can not stand it. a little olive oil on the ends if I am protecting and that is it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2011)

suns4i6e said:


> @Shadiyah, i never, ever, ever hide my hair. Protective styling is Not for me. So please know you can be CG and still wear 'out' hair.
> 
> Most importantly, do what works for you and your hair. As far as I'm concerned there are no rules, only general suggestions, and best practices as shared by individuals for whom these practices work. In other words, it's a very individualized thing. If mixed chicks works for you, wonderful!! CG isn't for everyone, and it doesn't have to be. I'm just happy when someone finds a good product that works for them.


 

LOL I didn't know I put this info in here twice LOL I guess I need to read the whole thread before I jump in but I think I am getting ready to wet my hair right now lol can't take it anymore lol

Oh and do you ever have any problems with your ends? if you don't hide your hair???


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 23, 2011)

Hey all!

I'm still doing my CG thing! Ya know....it seems cheaper for me to be Curly Girl except for when it comes to DC. What are y'all using to deep condition?

And I'm pretty sure u can still be CG and hide ur hair


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Jun 23, 2011)

*I'm uber slow when it comes to identifying cones... So please let me know if anything I'm using has cones *

*Here is my current regimen:*

*At night, rinse and apply Megatek (leave on overnight with showercap);*

*In the morning, rinse and apply KC Knot Today;*

*Style with KC Curling Custard.*

*I shampoo on Sundays (or Mondays - depends on how I feel) with KC Come Clean Shampoo;*

*DC with a Dominican Conditioner (Can't think of the name right now. I'll have to check when I get home). Once I use up this conditioner, I plan on making my own with Avocado, Egg, Mayo, Aloe Vera Juice, Glycerin, and Honey.*


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh my curls..... they look so great... I thought it would takes some days because my hair has been in plaits for weeks. but no they are back. 

I deep condition with mixed chicks deep condtioner and honey over night.


----------



## A856 (Jun 24, 2011)

in regards to the shampoos listed, are they also great with detangling?

detangling is my biggest issue when I shampoo. The only 'poo that I'm able to use s CON and it's not on the list. 

Suggestions please ladies!

TIA!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 24, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> I already started this yesterday. But if anybody wants to join me you surely can!
> 
> The Curly Girl method was created by Lorraine Massey and basically what it is, is that you rid your hair of all silicones first with a sulfate shampoo...and then you begin to use products that do not contain silicones...unless they are easily washed out with conditioner or water.
> 
> ...


 
I wanted to repost this because I don't think everyone really understood that we were trying this without any shampoo. it is basically you will be co washing all the time.... no shampoo.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 24, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I wanted to repost this because I don't think everyone really understood that we were trying this without any shampoo. it is basically you will be co washing all the time.... no shampoo.



Or a sulfate free shampoo as well


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 24, 2011)

A856 said:


> in regards to the shampoos listed, are they also great with detangling?
> 
> detangling is my biggest issue when I shampoo. The only 'poo that I'm able to use s CON and it's not on the list.
> 
> ...



Have u tried detangling with a thick conditioner after shampooing instead? 

I do a light finger detangling before I wash, then I put my creamy conditioner in to detangle with my fingers and then my wide tooth comb...I also follow up with my Denman but I only use that weekly to get rid of my sheds. 

HTH!

ETA: I cleanse my hair with either a shampoo bar or the Curly Q Creamy Cleanser....I like both. ...the latter smells like cake! ^_^


----------



## nicole625 (Jun 24, 2011)

I would like to join! Right now im only cowashing my hair twice a week with giovani deep conditioner and also using the leave in. I seal with tea tree oil. I learned that my hair hates shampoo even the ones that everyone raves about.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

So my 3 month run with being completely CG is almost up. As of July 6th. 

I did like the method alot. However I've discovered....for me....that doing oil rinses give me alot of slip and have greatly decreased my SSK issue! ....so I'm gonna see if using products with cones along with the oil rinses have similar effect. 

Of course if not I'll go back to CG. I'm still in the trial & error phase so...yeah


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 29, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> So my 3 month run with being completely CG is almost up. As of July 6th.
> 
> I did like the method alot. However I've discovered....for me....that doing oil rinses give me alot of slip and have greatly decreased my SSK issue! ....so I'm gonna see if using products with cones along with the oil rinses have similar effect.
> 
> Of course if not I'll go back to CG. I'm still in the trial & error phase so...yeah


 
I have a question... what length are you right now? and you were only planning on doing a 3 month run but did it tame your frizz? I have found my method I am just not trying to mess up my ends not that I am saying that wearing my curls out was but it is hot and it is easier to not wear them out right now in the heat.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 29, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> I have a question... what length are you right now? and you were only planning on doing a 3 month run but did it tame your frizz? I have found my method I am just not trying to mess up my ends not that I am saying that wearing my curls out was but it is hot and it is easier to not wear them out right now in the heat.



My hair stretches slightly past my collarbone. I didn't really see a significant change in frizz while doing the CG method but my hair feels softer. But it could be bc...here in Florida it's usually humid and regardless of what I put on my hair it poofs up something serious when completely dry. Unless I pack on the gel but then it's crunchy


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jun 29, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> Were you transitioning at the time you were trying the conditioners? I think this will make all the difference in the world and also all of you try rainwash if your hair gets build up and you don't want to use shampoo. It works wonders.
> 
> my regi:
> cowash: mixed chicks deep cond
> ...



As a matter of fact I was/am.  What's rainwash?


----------



## suns4i6e (Jun 30, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> As a matter of fact I was/am. What's rainwash?


 
I'm curious too.  I'm sure rainwash is an actual product and not the obvious?


----------



## isawstars (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been doing curly girl for 1 week and a couple days now... and so far so good.  My only issue is that my scalp feels itchy sometimes..... I don't know what to do about that...hmm.

but exciting news is that my curls have popped!  I had no idea I had corkscrew curls!  I can't stop playing with them.  And my neck has very loose curls.  I'm lovin it.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 30, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> My hair stretches slightly past my collarbone. I didn't really see a significant change in frizz while doing the CG method but my hair feels softer. But it could be bc...here in Florida it's usually humid and regardless of what I put on my hair it poofs up something serious when completely dry. Unless I pack on the gel but then it's crunchy


 

oh let me tell you about the gel.... once it is dry and crunchy come back with just your hands and rub over your curls it will make them loose and bouncy without the crunch... let me know how that works for you.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 30, 2011)

Cherokee-n-Black said:


> As a matter of fact I was/am. What's rainwash?


 
this is rainwash it really works wonders.....    http://www.mehandi.com/shop/rainwash/index.html


----------



## isawstars (Jul 4, 2011)

Curly Girls, how often are y'all doing oil rinses?  i want to add them to my regimen after a good experience but I'm concerned about build up.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2011)

isawstars said:


> Curly Girls, how often are y'all doing oil rinses? i want to add them to my regimen after a good experience but I'm concerned about build up.


 
I guess I don't really do what they call a oil rinse but I put castor oil on my scalp and some times I just run the water through my hair and then style it with gel or mixed chicks leave in. I can't leave oil in my hair for days because it will just limp.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2011)

I really want to say to the curly girls that true to this style and lookin to make your curls pop and not just I will do this for a min and then weave it back up. I am here to tell you that you have to tame your curls and you will see a big difference. you will see the your real texture and curl pattern come out. not washing with shampoo so much and the co washing is really important in being a curly girl. knowing which gel or curly pudding that is going to work for you. I found that co washing is the best thing for my hair even if I am not wearing it out that day. If I am  not going to wear it out I will put in my hairveda whipped ends hydrations and my olive oil or castor oil I get to keep it really moist and my ends gets a break. but please stick with it find your conditioner and crunch your curls up to your scalp after you apply the gel and do not put your hands in your hair until it is fully dry and once it drys softly run your hands over your hair and get the crunch out and make the curls bouncy. make sure your fingers touch every strand.


----------



## Whimsy (Jul 9, 2011)

I think I'm ready to revisit this....


----------



## Evolving78 (Jul 9, 2011)

will using diluted castile soap count as part of the CG challenge?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 9, 2011)

shortdub78 said:


> will using diluted castile soap count as part of the CG challenge?



Yes it doesn't contain sulfates.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2011)

Whimsy said:


> I think I'm ready to revisit this....


 

YYYYAAAAA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 10, 2011)

I just have to say this... I don't know if this will be my last post for the night or not lol but I have something to say about being a curly girl and wash n go. I like to co wash my hair everyday or like I said unless I am keeping in the plaits. but last night it was so late I just pulled it up and put my cap on my head so I refresh in the morning. well... I have to tell you all... I don't like the next day. I like mines fresh everyday. it looks more sticky and like it do when you know your hair needs to be wash. I don't think I will be doing this anymore. I have to co wash everyday to get the look I like.


----------



## isawstars (Jul 17, 2011)

What are you ladies using for protein??  I want to use something on the natural side... like Aubrey Organics etc.  Right now the majority of my products are Oyin Handmade.  The only protein I know of is AO's GPB, I would love some other natural reccomendations.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 17, 2011)

ok it's offical..... I have to stick to using mixed chicks leave in with help with eco styler to get the look I want.. I can not do the eco styler on it's own for the look that I like with my hair. I love bouncy soft airy hair and that is what I get with mixed chicks... I know we all have our posions and I have found mines yyyyyyaaaaaaa!!!!!!


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 18, 2011)

I'd really like to try this but I'm so confused. I'm a lurker and have been lurking in this thread since July. I found a TON of Yes to Carrots Conditioner and Mud Mask and Yes to Cucumbers Conditioner at a close out store for $3. I bought up that whole dang store and came home with a trunk load of Yes to. I just read online on Curly Talk I think that Yes to Carrots has cones but a post earlier says it doesn't. So frustrated... *walks out of thread back to Lurksville with head hung low*


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh WOW!  It's amazing what a little reading for myself can do instead of relying on others. DIMETHICONE is clearly listed in the ingredients. I am so mad at myself right now y'all...


----------



## isawstars (Jul 18, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Oh WOW!  It's amazing what a little reading for myself can do instead of relying on others. DIMETHICONE is clearly listed in the ingredients. I am so mad at myself right now y'all...



Which one of their products has Dimethicone?  I use their regular conditioner and it doesn't have any cones.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 18, 2011)

Esthi777 said:


> Oh WOW!  It's amazing what a little reading for myself can do instead of relying on others. DIMETHICONE is clearly listed in the ingredients. I am so mad at myself right now y'all...



I read somewhere...I think it was on Curl Talk when I was going strictly CG ...that the old formula had cones in it. The only reason I remember this is bc ppl were complaining they didn't like the new formula bc they took the cones out. 

You may wanna still see for yourself tho...I've been wanting to try it but i'm not a fan of the smell. It smells like a skin care product. 

Idk I'm just weird like that


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 18, 2011)

That makes sense!!  I more than likely purchased the old formula!  Hence...closeout store... $3... UGH!!  *banging head on wall*


----------



## Esthi777 (Jul 19, 2011)

isawstars Hair and scalp moisturizing mud mask AND pampering hair mud conditioner. But I'm pretty sure it's the old formula. That's what I get for being cheap! LOL!!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

you know I have brought so many products over this last month just to be using it on someone else head because I don't like it. all that money for jane carter out all that money for that banana hibisc something that's out.... now that I just found out that my old stable has a look alike I just ordered it and have to try it to see if it's as good as my old stable mixed chicks line. so when mixed silks get here I will have to let you all know how it worked out for me lol. and yes they have cones and sulfates in them but look I have been using mixed chicks for like over 2 years and after all the other things I've tried I am not giving it up. well that is unless mixed silk will replace it.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 19, 2011)

Shadiyah said:


> you know I have brought so many products over this last month just to be using it on someone else head because I don't like it. all that money for jane carter out all that money for that banana hibisc something that's out.... now that I just found out that my old stable has a look alike I just ordered it and have to try it to see if it's as good as my old stable mixed chicks line. so when mixed silks get here I will have to let you all know how it worked out for me lol. and yes they have cones and sulfates in them but look I have been using mixed chicks for like over 2 years and after all the other things I've tried I am not giving it up. well that is unless mixed silk will replace it.



Okay?! I'm gettin tired of paying an arm and a leg for everything. For the sake of ingredients.  I'm just going back to buying what works


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 19, 2011)

SmilingElephant said:


> Okay?! I'm gettin tired of paying an arm and a leg for everything. For the sake of ingredients. I'm just going back to buying what works


 

I know that's right I am using what works for me and that is the bottom line.


----------



## RarityFluttershy (Sep 10, 2011)

Bump. Bump.


----------



## Shadiyah (Sep 11, 2011)

well I am still doing my curly girl... had taken a break but come to realize this is who I am lol my hubby said you really want to get your hair down to your hip??? I said yes because when I wear it curly it will still hang over my shoulders..


----------



## blazingthru (Nov 28, 2011)

what happen to this thread did everyone throw in the towel. I have started doing this method and Its an adjustment. But I love how curly and silky feeling my hair is and how I don't have to do much to it anymore. Its really very simple. I am gonig to go for a year and see how it works, but just from reading others results and seeing videos on youtube, i think it will work. So far so good. 
I purchased about 8 bottles of Tresseme because it was easy to get to for now I am going to use them all up. I gave up all. ALL my other products and just keeping this and the mud, I plan to wash my hair once a month. I plan to co wash once a month. I plan to deep condition twice a month.  
I am hoping I get growth without thinking about it. Its been a few weeks.


----------



## tiffers (Nov 28, 2011)

I've been doing the CG routine for a while now and love it. My hair definitely feels better without all of the cones and stuff. 

What's everyone cleansing with? Right now, I'm using Silk Dreams Whip My Hair and am looking for other options just because I like trying new things.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm still CG  and I use Tresemme Naturals for Cowashing. I mix it with olive oil.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm a modified CG now....some of my DC contain cones and i have been using sulfate shampoos...but my moisturizers, stylers, co-washers are all CG friendly.


----------



## Cherokee-n-Black (Jan 5, 2012)

OK, so I'm back (a little embarrassed that I was on this thread but couldn't find it) and newly natural.  I'm not ready to sign off on co-washing just yet, since I still haven't really tried it exclusively.  A couple of ahem mishaps necessitated that I clarify my hair and start over.  But NOW I'm going to co-wash.  I actually wasn't conscious in the past of whether my conditioners were cone-free (Now I'm sure that was the major issue, as my issue was build up and scalp irritation) so now that I am a little more educated, I'm going to try and do it right.  Conditioner only and conditioner +gel wash and go's work for me right now. Still trying to figure out the right ratio of conditioner to gel.  And trying to figure out why Lorraine Massey's own product (Angell) has a cone in it...but right now I'm laying off the gel.

I want to try Tressemme Naturals (since it's about oh, 1/7 of the price of DevaCurl One Condition) and Giovanni which I already have.  I've also been testing out the method on my 4a and 4b kids.  I also want to try my Curls Hair Tea conditioner because when I used it before, I thought my curls looked so nice and I would always think "it's a shame I have to rinse this out" LOL  Who knows how it will dry, but it's still a good conditioner regardless. I can't do any of the V05's for some reason.  They just leave my hair dry and straw-like.  I didn't realize Suave had so many cone-free conditioners.  I'm giving cone-free a chance, but I reserve the right to return to cones if this doesn't work out for me!


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 6, 2012)

i have never really considered going cone free just to be a curly girl. I consider myself cg anyway. I co wash everyday and i still use mixed chicks and still loving my curls. I thought I heard there was a new challenge for 2012????


----------



## katote (Jan 6, 2012)

I've been doing this method for about 2 wks.  Tresemme Naturals works very well.  I hate the waxy feeling in my hair from the Devacurl One Conditioner.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jan 7, 2012)

Bump....... how has it been going? I'm going to try this method out and see how it works now that I am natural.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 7, 2012)

I officially went full Curly Girl yesterday. Prior to that I did the 7 day detox with the Terressentials Mud Wash. I am very happy so far. I also need to get the conditioner to gel ratio correct. I like a soft hold with touchable hair.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jan 7, 2012)

I am so sad right now I can not do my wash n go right now because the nerve pain is now in my left hand and wrist and I am wearing a sling. I had to have my daughter put my hair in twist until I can do my hair again and hoping that they stay but I twist the twist together and put a ponytail holder on and sleep cap.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jan 31, 2012)

I am on the Curly Girl bandwagon and I am going to love it...this is the first week but my hair looks and feels great and is so curly hahaha....I also ditched the Eco Styler for Xtreme Gel which is the bomb. The protein in the Eco Styler was drying my hair out.


----------



## Spiffy (Feb 4, 2012)

Shay72 said:


> I officially went full Curly Girl yesterday. Prior to that I did the *7 day detox with the Terressentials Mud Wash*. I am very happy so far. I also need to get the conditioner to gel ratio correct. I like a soft hold with touchable hair.



Shay72 Is there a link for more information on this? I want to detox my hair in prep for this method.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2012)

Spiffy
http://www.terressentials.com/hairhelp.html


----------



## blazingthru (Feb 7, 2012)

I been on this for a while but recently with the moving and crap I been going through I been in twist. I hate the CG conditioner its horrible and every time I look at it I get upset, I spent a lot for a bottle that my hair and scalp hates. So I just stick with tresseme naturals. and my mud shampoo which I love but oh gosh is it expensive.  So effective today I am completely back on the CG method. I got my sister on it and her hair has grown so much in such a short period of time. but she struggles with not using shampoo. I don't at all.  I hated how my scalp reacted after a shampoo. but I need to find a good deep conditioner with protein and can't so I will just have to egg an egg to honey. because i really do not know what to do about that.


----------



## silenttullip (Feb 7, 2012)

Aubrey organics gpb is a good conditioner with protein



blazingthru said:


> I been on this for a while but recently with the moving and crap I been going through I been in twist. I hate the CG conditioner its horrible and every time I look at it I get upset, I spent a lot for a bottle that my hair and scalp hates. So I just stick with tresseme naturals. and my mud shampoo which I love but oh gosh is it expensive.  So effective today I am completely back on the CG method. I got my sister on it and her hair has grown so much in such a short period of time. but she struggles with not using shampoo. I don't at all.  I hated how my scalp reacted after a shampoo. but I need to find a good deep conditioner with protein and can't so I will just have to egg an egg to honey. because i really do not know what to do about that.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Feb 12, 2012)

I am in love with the CG method.  My hair is so soft now and my edges actually lay flat now without gel.  This method is so easy to me and my only issue is dry scalp which I remedied by applying a light oil.


----------



## MaraWithLove (Feb 26, 2012)

BUMP, BUMP, BUMP! Anyone still CG?

I've gone completely CG. I was modified CG before-didn't use styling products though and didn't focus on curl definition.

Does anyone have any tips for a frizzy or undefined canopy? See any results in troubled areas after going CG for a while?


----------



## larieal (Mar 3, 2012)

I actually started using devacurl set it free which helped with my frizz factor throughout the day.  I also feel aloe Vera juice and grapes eyed oil has drastically helped my frizz issues during styling.


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 3, 2012)

I have been using the CG method since the first or second week of Jan 2012.  That was my last time using a sulfate poo. 

I gave all of my products to my mom except the hard core Aphogee 2 Step.  I'm not going to use it...need to give it away.  

So far, my stash includes:

Co Wash Conditioners:
Tresemme Naturals
Garner Triple Nutrition
V05 (leftovers from my relaxed days)

Deep Conditioners:
AOGPB
AOHSR
Shea Moisture Deep Treatment Masque (in a mixture)
Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque (in a mixture)
Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner (in a mixture or co wash alone)

Leave Ins:
Giovanni Direct Leave in sealed with Castor oil mix
Shea Moisture Curl and Style

Styler:
Eco Styler Blue mixed with a curl activator
Hawaiian Silky Curl Activator
Via Natural Conditioning Styling Gel (no hold)

Oils:
Grapeseed
Castor
Hemp
Wheatgerm


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 5, 2012)

simplyhair said:


> I have been using the CG method since the first or second week of Jan 2012.  That was my last time using a sulfate poo.
> 
> I gave all of my products to my mom except the hard core Aphogee 2 Step.  I'm not going to use it...need to give it away.
> 
> ...



simplyhair WOW that is a lot of protein. My hair would be falling out if I put that much protein on it.


----------



## Trini_Chutney (Mar 5, 2012)

Well, I guess if using sulfate free shampoos still count then I've been cg for a while now.


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 5, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> simplyhair WOW that is a lot of protein. My hair would be falling out if I put that much protein on it.



Shadiyah, help me see where there is a lot of protein?  Do you mean the AOGPB?  If so, that's a very mild protein.


----------



## Shadiyah (Mar 5, 2012)

simplyhair said:


> Shadiyah, help me see where there is a lot of protein?  Do you mean the AOGPB?  If so, that's a very mild protein.



simplyhair anything that usually says anyti breakage or restorative is usually a protein treatment. None of it says moisture treatments. that is why I said a lot of protein and the wheatgerm is a protein. 

Deep Treatment Masque (in a mixture)
Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque (in a mixture)
Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and wheatgerm.


----------



## simplyhair (Mar 5, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> simplyhair anything that usually says anyti breakage or restorative is usually a protein treatment. None of it says moisture treatments. that is why I said a lot of protein and the wheatgerm is a protein.
> 
> Deep Treatment Masque (in a mixture)
> Shea Moisture Anti Breakage Masque (in a mixture)
> Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner and wheatgerm.



Shadiyah,  oh I see.  The Deep Treatment Masque and Restorative Conditioner are moisture based even though the front label does not say moisture treatments.

I mix those with the AOGPB.  I haven't used the Anti Breakage in a while but when I do, I mix it with a moisture based DC.  

I'm not familiar with wheatgerm being an actual protein.  I thought it was something similar to the structure of coconut oil.  I'll research it though.  Thanks!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Mar 29, 2012)

I am really enjoying this method.  I can't wait until the weather is consistently warm so I can wash my hair in the mornings and leave with wet hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 17, 2012)

I am definitely back on this right now

I guess i'm still modified bc i use Tresemme Naturals shampoo (low-sulfate) every couple of weeks or so...my scalp gets dirty fast.

I've been using the OneCondition for the past 2 days...its not bad but...mehhh....it's a nice alternative to use when my hair feels overly moisturized...i think it has some protein in bc it definitely strengthened my hair up! I wish they'd fix the smell tho Smells like plastic lemonade drenched in Splenda ...and a few flowers.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 18, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> I am definitely back on this right now
> 
> I guess i'm still modified bc i use Tresemme Naturals shampoo (low-sulfate) every couple of weeks or so...my scalp gets dirty fast.
> 
> I've been using the OneCondition for the past 2 days...its not bad but...mehhh....it's a nice alternative to use when my hair feels overly moisturized...i think it has some protein in bc it definitely strengthened my hair up! I wish they'd fix the smell tho Smells like plastic lemonade drenched in Splenda ...and a few flowers.



SmilingElephant you are making me sick because I am trying to stick to my bun and you are tempting me lol. but I aint made at you. keep up the good work I love your hair.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 18, 2012)

Shadiyah !!  I'm sorry! You know I loooove my wash n go's! Lol! How are you all bunning tho? I can't seem to get my hair in an actual "bun" in its natural state unless it's on top of my head bc it's so curly. I can do my ponytail.


----------



## intergalacticartist (Jun 18, 2012)

Are these just for 3 types of can 4bs try this?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 18, 2012)

intergalacticartist you mean the CG method?

Anybody with waves/curls/coils can benefit to the CG method honestly. A lot of ppl tweak it to make it work for them tho.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jun 19, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> Shadiyah !!  I'm sorry! You know I loooove my wash n go's! Lol! How are you all bunning tho? I can't seem to get my hair in an actual "bun" in its natural state unless it's on top of my head bc it's so curly. I can do my ponytail.



SmilingElephant my hair is so thin but I think for you it would be easier if you bun while your hair is wet because you can finger it in place and tuck your ends under.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant are you restarting this challenge or just sort of hanging out in here?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

faithVA lol mostly jus hangin out

there's a lot more talk about naturals going CG so I'm like...let's bump the CG thread then!!

I'm still pretty much modified CG tho. I use a low-poo every so often. Would love to be shampoo free, but my scalp gets oily and dirty pretty fast and it will get this smell and have buildup, so I do need to shampoo once in a while.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> @faithVA lol mostly jus hangin out
> 
> there's a lot more talk about naturals going CG so I'm like...let's bump the CG thread then!!
> 
> I'm still pretty much modified CG tho. I use a low-poo every so often. Would love to be shampoo free, but my scalp gets oily and dirty pretty fast and it will get this smell and have buildup, so I do need to shampoo once in a while.


 
That's what I figured...just hanging out.

Why is low poo considered modified when Deva Curl makes No Poo and Low poo products. It's part of her line so I would think using a poo would still be curly girl. I can see using a comb/brush would be modified though.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

Also I found during the winter, my hair seems to appreciate cones bc of the barrier it creates around the strands. So instead of gel I use Noodle Head curl cream. I don't mind it in my styler but no cones allowed in my co wash or rinse out conditioner. 

My hair is SO hydrated thanks to CG I haven't DC'd in a few weeks I'll get back to it tho. Trying to decide what DC to buy tho.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> That's what I figured...just hanging out.
> 
> Why is low poo considered modified when Deva Curl makes No Poo and Low poo products. It's part of her line so I would think using a poo would still be curly girl. I can see using a comb/brush would be modified though.



I thought that too but I read the ingredients yesterday and her low poo has no sulfates. 

My low poo does contain sulfates but the milder version. The ALS instead of SLS. I use the Tresemme Naturals shampoo.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

I understand.

I hope my hair gets hydrated. Even though my hair hasn't hydrated yet, I am still enjoying it. Hopefully it gets better over the next few weeks.

Keep us updated on which DC you get.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

[USER=302367 said:
			
		

> thecurlycamshow[/USER];15604375]I am really enjoying this method. I can't wait until the weather is consistently warm so I can wash my hair in the mornings and leave with wet hair.


 
Are you still doing CG and are you washing everyday?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

SmilingElephant, How often are you cowashing?


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

[USER=10022 said:
			
		

> blazingthru[/USER];14731463]what happen to this thread did everyone throw in the towel. I have started doing this method and Its an adjustment. But I love how curly and silky feeling my hair is and how I don't have to do much to it anymore. Its really very simple. I am gonig to go for a year and see how it works, but just from reading others results and seeing videos on youtube, i think it will work. So far so good.
> I purchased about 8 bottles of Tresseme because it was easy to get to for now I am going to use them all up. I gave up all. ALL my other products and just keeping this and the mud, I plan to wash my hair once a month. I plan to co wash once a month. I plan to deep condition twice a month.
> I am hoping I get growth without thinking about it. Its been a few weeks.


 
You were going to do this for a year. Are you still doing this? How is it going?


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> You were going to do this for a year. Are you still doing this? How is it going?



Yes,  I am still doing the CG method, I love it I wish I had more time to concentrate on it. I think it would work better if I did but I don't. I get out the shower and put the conditioner in and go.  I need to stop and take more time with the conditioner. But I just haven't had the time, But I love the CG it works.  The front of my hair,which is the hardest to grow, has started to grow.  I  need a trim, I am going to do it myself. My hair has grown and if I spend more time on it, it would grow faster. So I am sticking with it because it really works for me. I love it very much. 

I wish there were more people doing it and posting about their results. I can't do pictures anymore. My daughters refuse to take my picture and so sooner or later I will get around to it. 

But I been making good progress.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 20, 2012)

blazingthru said:


> Yes, I am still doing the CG method, I love it I wish I had more time to concentrate on it. I think it would work better if I did but I don't. I get out the shower and put the conditioner in and go. I need to stop and take more time with the conditioner. But I just haven't had the time, But I love the CG it works. The front of my hair,which is the hardest to grow, has started to grow. I need a trim, I am going to do it myself. My hair has grown and if I spend more time on it, it would grow faster. So I am sticking with it because it really works for me. I love it very much.
> 
> I wish there were more people doing it and posting about their results. I can't do pictures anymore. My daughters refuse to take my picture and so sooner or later I will get around to it.
> 
> But I been making good progress.


 
Thanks for responding. Glad its working out well.  And good to know it still works even if we don't have time to give to it


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

faithVA said:


> SmilingElephant, How often are you cowashing?



Now that it's hot i am co washing almost daily...sometimes every other day.

However my regimen changes up when it gets cold so i co wash every 3 days then.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 20, 2012)

I used the DevaCurl One Condition again today....i co washed with it first just to see if it would tingle...it didn't...so i layered my Suave Mango Mandarin on top of it and finished co washing with that. Then i used it to detangle and as a leave in. This stuff definitely has some sort of protein in it...if it's the hops then that must be it! My hair looks super curly today...a little curlier than i'm accustomed to...my hair is all the way up to my chin!! And stretched/straightened out i'm almost BSL.





SO much shrinkage today! I'm used to it sitting a little lower with a little more weight to it That's what protein does to my hair. Plus my strands feel harder than usual.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 22, 2012)

Last night I prepooed with Tresemme Naturals to soften my hair a bit. I rinsed and washed with the Deva Curl No Poo. I DCd with the Deva Curl Heaven In Hair, smoothed it in, massaged it into my scalp and sat under my heat cap for 20 minutes. I added water and more conditioner to each section and to my ends and smoothed again. I sat under my heat cap for another 20 minutes. I rinsed, applied the Deva One Conditioner and the Angel to each section and put my hair into flat twists.

Tonights supposed to be my cowash night but I will skip it and pick up again tomorrow. 

It's too early to tell whether my hair likes the products or not. Hopefully I will know in a few more weeks.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

Not a bad CG day but no fireworks either. I think my honey/EVOO treatment and the Deva Curl Heaven in Hair DC did help some. I guess I'm still learning alot. I probably should apply the Deva One when wet and then let it dry a bit before applying any styling product or before styling. 

Still trying to figure out a good way to cowash daily or every other day. Going to try it this week.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA is the Heaven in Hair moisturizing? I think i wanna try that too...idk DevaCurl stuff ain't too bad....but i definitely i have to alternate with something more on the moisture side to make sure my hair doesn't get over strengthened.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

[USER=45347 said:
			
		

> SmilingElephant[/USER];16254457]@faithVA is the Heaven in Hair moisturizing? I think i wanna try that too...idk DevaCurl stuff ain't too bad....but i definitely i have to alternate with something more on the moisture side to make sure my hair doesn't get over strengthened.


 
It has protein in it. I haven't really found a DC without it. 

My hair is so dry right now its hard for me to tell you truthfully whether it is moisturizing right now. I do now it softens my hair up quite a bit. And I think my hair is a bit more hydrating.

I would need to use it a lot longer before I could give you a real answer.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> It has protein in it. I haven't really found a DC without it.
> 
> My hair is so dry right now its hard for me to tell you truthfully whether it is moisturizing right now. I do now it softens my hair up quite a bit. And I think my hair is a bit more hydrating.
> 
> I would need to use it a lot longer before I could give you a real answer.



Okay I'll wait on you verdict before i drop the money for it.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

I want to stop using shampoo, but I don't think I can get my scalp clean without it. I only use it every two weeks, I co-wash other wise. I workout 5 days per week and I sweat a lot so I feel like my scalp needs a good scrubbing at least twice per month. I'm only using Shea Moisture shampoo right now, on my scalp only, I try to avoid my hair.  I'm interested in going low / no poo but how do I prevent build up on my scalp?


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jun 24, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> *I want to stop using shampoo, but I don't think I can get my scalp clean without it. I only use it every two weeks, I co-wash other wise. *I workout 5 days per week and I sweat a lot so I feel like my scalp needs a good scrubbing at least twice per month. I'm only using Shea Moisture shampoo right now, on my scalp only, I try to avoid my hair.  I'm interested in going low / no poo but how do I prevent build up on my scalp?



This is me! I'm sorry but i have to use some sort of shampoo on my scalp at some point! I've tried different sulfate free shampoos and they just do not get it clean enough. I have an oily scalp and it gets dirty fast.

The last time i used a sulfate free shampoo...even after a good scrubbing...i still had dirt and buildup under my finger nail and my head was still itchy!!!

 I just been using a lower sulfate shampoo every 2 weeks and i co-wash almost daily.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 24, 2012)

@[URL="http://www.longhaircareforum.com/member.php?u=17100" said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ[/URL];16254589]I want to stop using shampoo, but I don't think I can get my scalp clean without it. I only use it every two weeks, I co-wash other wise. I workout 5 days per week and I sweat a lot so I feel like my scalp needs a good scrubbing at least twice per month. I'm only using Shea Moisture shampoo right now, on my scalp only, I try to avoid my hair. I'm interested in going low / no poo but how do I prevent build up on my scalp?


 
Why do you feel you need to stop using shampoo? 

Why not keep using the Shea Moisture shampoo? Isn't it sulfate free?

I say if it works for I would stick with it. Curly Girl doesn't really call for going without shampoo. It just calls for going with a non sulfate shampoo. Otherwise if you don't use a shampoo they recommend a botanical conditioner for cleansing. 

I use the Deva Curl No Poo which is still a shampoo. I think you are already on the right track.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Why do you feel you need to stop using shampoo?
> 
> Why not keep using the Shea Moisture shampoo? Isn't it sulfate free?



Yes, Shea Moisture is sulfate free. I just hear so many people say they get excellent results after going  poo free, I thought I'd give it a try. However I don't think most people sweat as much as I do, especially this time of the year.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jun 24, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> This is me! I'm sorry but i have to use some sort of shampoo on my scalp at some point! I've tried different sulfate free shampoos and they just do not get it clean enough. I have an oily scalp and it gets dirty fast.
> 
> The last time i used a sulfate free shampoo...even after a good scrubbing...i still had dirt and buildup under my finger nail and my head was still itchy!!!
> 
> I just been using a lower sulfate shampoo every 2 weeks and i co-wash almost daily.



I actually love the way my scalp feels after a good shampoo. I never have dandruff or itching either.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

Trying out different combinations. Have some conditioners in my stash so want to see how they work.

Cowashed with Taliah Waajid herbal conditioner. Didn't like it for cowashing and wasn't going to use it for DCing so tossed it. 

Prepooed with Tresemme Naturals and cowashed with a sample size of Giovanni Smooth as Silk. My hair felt so good and was easy to finger detangle. So I went out and bought a full size bottle. I tried it again and thought maybe I should skip the prepoo.

So skipped the prepoo today and water rinsed and cowashed with Giovanni SAS. Think that worked out better. My hair felt very good

Getting more selective about my conditioners. So going to give away the Tresemme Naturals and Yes to Carrots if I can.

Never thought I would enjoy cowashing.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 29, 2012)

One of the main things I want to be able to do when I get through 12 weeks of curly girl, is not do a WNG but to be able to wash my hair in twists  I know for some people that's nothing. But my hair either unravels or matts and turns into a huge afro of fuzz when I put any type of water on it. But if I could put in a set of twist and cowash a few times a week and leave them in for a few weeks, I would be in heaven.


----------



## pinkchocolatedaisy (Jun 29, 2012)

I've been doing a really modified modifed version of CG. I'm hoping to go all the way...soon.

Currently my reggie is:

Cowash every 3-4 days with V05
Style with Tresemme Natuals and KCCC
Shampoo once a wk with with Abba Botanica or Tresemme Naturals
Protein: every 2 weeks with Joico K Pak Reconstructor
Deep Conditoner: Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment

I'd really like to eliminate shampoo. I find that even the ones I use above kinda dry my hair and tangle it (although my scalp gets clean). And while I love the Joico MR, I feel like it doesn't really rinse from my hair. 

So I really need to find a cone free deep conditioner and a no poo that my hair likes. I see some of you use Deva low/no poo. I was also considering Curl Junkie Cleansing Cream (I really loved Blended Beauty Soy Cream Shampoo- it sooo didn't feel like shampoo but I purchase most of my products from sleekhair.com and I don't want to have to get stuff from different places).


----------



## alove15 (Jun 30, 2012)

I've been doing the curly girl since the end of April and I am in LOVE. My routine is:
-DC w/ Aubrey Organics GPB or HSR
-Cowash and finger detangle w/ Tresemme NM
-Stretch in twist and curl w/ Oyin Hair Dew and Burnt Sugar Pomade

I pretty much follow the method except I use castor oil and stay the hell away from wash and goes. Once a month I use diluted apple cider vinegar to clarify. 

I no longer fear wash days! My whole routine is so easy that I can actually do it twice a week. I also noticed that my hair has more movement, moisture and shine w/ CG.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 30, 2012)

It seems as though more people with tighter coils/curls are doing the curly girl method like Dawnyele

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mF9mrc0mD1Q&list=UUkxV--jXYccVqj1pIVexvKQ&index=3&feature=plcp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ltGNiUzdQE&feature=relmfu finger detangling 4b/4c


----------



## Kindheart (Jun 30, 2012)

Thing is with cowashes i don't feel like i cleaned my hair  ,i tried it a couple of times but what i find is that i ll end up washing it more than once a week and as a result my hair starts shedding , gets dull and matte.


----------



## faithVA (Jun 30, 2012)

Kindheart said:


> Thing is with cowashes i don't feel like i cleaned my hair ,i tried it a couple of times but what i find is that i ll end up washing it more than once a week and as a result my hair starts shedding , gets dull and matte.


 
You don't have to cowash. That is a misperception with curly girl.

Wash your hair (no sulfate or botanical cleanser)
Condition your hair (silicon free conditioner, botanical if you can get it)
Use a leave-in (conditioner or other)
Use gel if you like for styling.

Use your fingers for combing and styling.

That's curly girl.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 1, 2012)

I needed to ask you all who think this is a wig? To me it looks like a half wig because the top of her hair does not look like the rest of the texture. They are saying they love what uncle funky's daughter did to her hair and it does not look like her real hair to me.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 1, 2012)

The top of her seems the same to me, just turned up. The parts of her hair closest to the scalp on (her) right side look very similar to the turned up hair.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

Colored my hair tonight and then DCd with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair,  then cowashed with Giovanni SAS and used Deva Curl One as my leave-in. I'm almost at the end of my Giovanni SAS  My Deva Care stuff should be here tomorrow. I hope I like it as much as I like the Giovanni.


----------



## IronButterfly (Jul 2, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> I needed to ask you all who think this is a wig? To me it looks like a half wig because the top of her hair does not look like the rest of the texture. They are saying they love what uncle funky's daughter did to her hair and it does not look like her real hair to me.



Well, as someone who has two drastically different textures on her head, I'd give her the benefit of the doubt.  My back curls into lovely 4a ringlets while the top and front have that fuzzy no curl 4b look.  Yeah, it's jacked up, but it's fer real.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Are you still doing CG and are you washing everyday?


 
I am cowashing still and using the CG method.  Since my hair is fully hydrated I cowash 3+ times a week instead of 5+ times.  If you're starting the CG method, my advice is to keep it simple and you'll enjoy it.  Too many products will make it overwhelming after time. HHG!!!


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 2, 2012)

I have to post pictures but I retained between 1.25" (shortest) to 2" of length using the CG method.  I'm not on a growth challenge but I'm happy my hair is getting healthier using this method.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

[USER=302367 said:
			
		

> thecurlycamshow[/USER];16315253]I am cowashing still and using the CG method. Since my hair is fully hydrated I cowash 3+ times a week instead of 5+ times. If you're starting the CG method, my advice is to keep it simple and you'll enjoy it. Too many products will make it overwhelming after time. HHG!!!


 
Fully Hydrated - that's good news. How long did it take you to get to that point? Do you remember?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Fully Hydrated - that's good news. How long did it take you to get to that point? Do you remember?


 
I consistently used the CG method for about 3 months.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 2, 2012)

thecurlycamshow said:


> I consistently used the CG method for about 3 months.


 
Thanks!....


----------



## suns4i6e (Jul 2, 2012)

I've been CG for roughly 5 years. Actually, modified CG, as I sometimes like to clarify. I've been doing it so long, I don't even think about it. It just is. 

A few months ago I tried Tresemme Split Remedy conditioner...just to see how it would make my hair feel, knowing it's filled with cones. I swear no sooner did I apply it to my hair, than I immediately rinsed it out, then clarified. My hair felt coated and suffocated. Just confirmation that I will never use cones again.


----------



## MsAminta (Jul 2, 2012)

Has anyone used curly girl method with the terresentials mud wash? If so, what conditioner do you use?


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm in the CoWash Challenge on LHCF and we have to post pics.  I have kinky, coily, type 4 whatever hair and the CG method has worked wonders for my hair.  I easily finger detangle at my roots which was a  before this method.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

[USER=53565 said:
			
		

> MsAminta[/USER];16320185]Has anyone used curly girl method with the terresentials mud wash? If so, what conditioner do you use?


 
I have used Tresemme Naturals, Giovanni SAS and Deva Curl One. 

Just treat it as a regular wash, no different than any other.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

[USER=302367 said:
			
		

> thecurlycamshow[/USER];16321447]I'm in the CoWash Challenge on LHCF and we have to post pics. I have kinky, coily, type 4 whatever hair and the CG method has worked wonders for my hair. I easily finger detangle at my roots which was a  before this method.


 
I am still new to the CG method. I am on week 8 and feeling my way through. I also have type 4 hair and could do nothing with my roots when I first started. I could literally feel the hair ripped out when I first tried it.

Tonight, I didn't even think twice about detangling my roots  My crown still needs some work but the rest is easy to detangle.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

I got all of my Deva Curl products today: Deva Care One, Deva Curl One and the B'Leave In. I cowashed with the Deva Care One. It wil take some getting used to. Then I put Deva Curl One on each section. I haven't figured out how to use this B'Leave in or the Gel. I've never worn a wash and go and I never use gel  I think I will just wait until I go for my consultation to let him show me. 

I did try some on different sections. I am actually letting sections of my hair air dry untwisted  I would have never tried this before. But my hair feels so soft tonight.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 3, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I am still new to the CG method. I am on week 8 and feeling my way through. I also have type 4 hair and could do nothing with my roots when I first started. I could literally feel the hair ripped out when I first tried it.
> 
> Tonight, I didn't even think twice about detangling my roots  My crown still needs some work but the rest is easy to detangle.



That's awesome!   It took me a while too since I never finger detangled at my roots prior to this method.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

My official 8 week statement. I have achieved more with Curly Girl in 8 weeks than I have achieved doing anything else in 2 years.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2012)

Think I want to try....my hair is thirsty. Is the point to wear wng or can this be done in twists?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> Think I want to try....my hair is thirsty. Is the point to wear wng or can this be done in twists?


 
You can definitely wear twists. I have never done a WNG.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2012)

^^^^Awesome! Thanks faith


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 3, 2012)

The whole point of CG method is to basically get your hair hydrated and try to avoid certain things that can contribute to making your hair dry.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 3, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> The whole point of CG method is to basically get your hair hydrated and try to avoid certain things that can contribute to making your hair dry.


 
Totally agree.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 3, 2012)

SmilingElephant said:


> The whole point of CG method is to basically get your hair hydrated and try to avoid certain things that can contribute to making your hair dry.



Good to know - that's EXACTLY what I need.


----------



## serenity34 (Jul 3, 2012)

• I have a question, someone posted an article about glycerine products causing split ends and breakage .  Think i read the article on curly nikki and it was posted here.  It stated its best not to use during the summer due to dew piont and humid conditions.  Have anyone of you experienced this?  was about to order the devacurl products but i see it is high on the list like 1st or second on the list


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 7, 2012)

I read Lorraine's book and plan to begin next week...how many of you cut your hair before beginning? How do you incorporate protein? Styling? I want to wear twists...but it seems I need to comb/detangle each wash session.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2012)

http://www.kmart.com/tresemme-natur...W016098920001P?prdNo=2&blockNo=2&blockType=G2

this week on sale at Kmart


----------



## ladysaraii (Jul 9, 2012)

gvin89 said:


> I read Lorraine's book and plan to begin next week...how many of you cut your hair before beginning? How do you incorporate protein? Styling? I want to wear twists...but it seems I need to comb/detangle each wash session.


 

check out heyfranhey on youtube.  She has some great, clear videos.  After she detangles her hair, she prepoos with conditioner and uses a protein like GPB for this step.

As far as the twists, I've started wearing twists.  I dont see why you shouldn't be able to.  And if you want to wear them longer than your wash cycle, just detangle when you taken them down


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My official 8 week statement. I have achieved more with Curly Girl in 8 weeks than I have achieved doing anything else in 2 years.



I concur...my hair is so much more manageable and moisturized now. I can wear a wash and go for 5 and 6 days and it still look good.


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 9, 2012)

serenity34 said:


> • I have a question, someone posted an article about glycerine products causing split ends and breakage .  Think i read the article on curly nikki and it was posted here.  It stated its best not to use during the summer due to dew piont and humid conditions.  Have anyone of you experienced this?  was about to order the devacurl products but i see it is high on the list like 1st or second on the list



I thought it was the opposite and the glycerin didn't work well in the winter. I have been using the Long Aid Activator Gel which is high in glycerin and my hair loves it.


----------



## Proudpiscean (Jul 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> My official 8 week statement. I have achieved more with Curly Girl in 8 weeks than I have achieved doing anything else in 2 years.





*Frisky* said:


> I concur...my hair is so much more manageable and moisturized now. I can wear a wash and go for 5 and 6 days and it still look good.



Co-signing. I BC'd January 1st and washed my hair with shampoo immediately afterwards, I struggled with dryness an entire month before the light bulb went off and I threw out the shampoo. My hair has since done a 180...it's CG 4 life now.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

Just getting back from vacation so skipped a lot of cowashing  Wore a puff for 4 or 5 days  But without the CG method I would not have even been able to do that before. And I would have been terrified to wet my hair every day. But after that week without cowashing, I now know that my hair needs to be cowashed at least every other day for now. It can stay hydrated for about 24 to 48 hours before it starts asking for water.

But my puff was very soft. So will stick with the cg method.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 9, 2012)

Alrighty...giving this a shot. Shampooed for the last time today. Conditioned with AOHSR for an hr, lightly rinsed, put in a leave-in, sealed with oil, twisted.

Plan to Cowash Wednesday and Friday. How does that sound?


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm  until I do more research


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16364499]Alrighty...giving this a shot. Shampooed for the last time today. Conditioned with AOHSR for an hr, lightly rinsed, put in a leave-in, sealed with oil, twisted.
> 
> Plan to Cowash Wednesday and Friday. How does that sound?


 
You don't have to skip shampooing. That is a misconception. Curly Girl is no sulfate shampoos. Use a non-sulfate shampoo or a botanical cleanser. If you don't want to shampoo that's fine but that has nothing to do with curly girl.

Conditioning with AOHSR is fine. All the rest is fine. You will have to modify that as you go based on your results. 

Are you cowashing 2x a week or 3x a week? Either is fine. Was just curious.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 9, 2012)

Upon further research, I am pretty sure that I am already doing the curly girl method.

The only shampoos I use are sulfate free, I'm currently using the JBCO shampoo.

I co-wash with Trader Joe's Nourish Spa, their Tee Tree conditioner and VO5 moisture milks mixed with olive oil.
I DC with Shea Moisture or AO HSR or GPB
I use Shea Moisture as a leave in.
I use various oils to seal, castor, sweet almond, Coconut.
I henna and use Ayurveda powders.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I thought it was the opposite and the glycerin didn't work well in the winter. I have been using the Long Aid Activator Gel which is high in glycerin and my hair loves it.



*Frisky* although I have not had any problems with glycerin I have notice with most of the curly products it is second after the water. until someone said something about glycerin I would not have checked all my products.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 9, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> Upon further research, I am pretty sure that I am already doing the curly girl method already.
> 
> The only shampoos I use are sulfate free, I'm currently using the JBCO shampoo.
> 
> ...


 
Cool


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 9, 2012)

AtlantaJJ said:


> I'm  until I do more research



AtlantaJJ I can say this when I first started the wrong thing that I did was to use silicones on my hair as my conditioner and styling product and was not using any shampoo at all and that cause me to have some breakage. 

what I found in doing the CG method is to pay close attention to the conditioners you use and make sure that you clarify every month but I am not sure if that is braking the rule but it is one thing that I make sure that I do for now on. I have not thrown out my silicones and I do treat myself to them every now and then but I make sure that I wash them out with shampoo before I go on. But that is me and what works best for my hair.


----------



## AtlantaJJ (Jul 9, 2012)

Shadiyah said:


> AtlantaJJ I can say this when I first started the wrong thing that I did was to use silicones on my hair as my conditioner and styling product and was not using any shampoo at all and that cause me to have some breakage.
> 
> what I found in doing the CG method is to pay close attention to the conditioners you use and make sure that you clarify every month but I am not sure if that is braking the rule but it is one thing that I make sure that I do for now on. I have not thrown out my silicones and I do treat myself to them every now and then but I make sure that I wash them out with shampoo before I go on. But that is me and what works best for my hair.



Shadiyah Thank you for your post.  I was thinking that if I ever straighten my hair again, I will use a silicone. I haven't straightened my hair in 2 years but I might need to do a length check straighten soon.  That's a good point that if I do use the silicone, then I need to use a sulfate shampoo to start the CG process all over again.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 10, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> You don't have to skip shampooing. That is a misconception. Curly Girl is no sulfate shampoos. Use a non-sulfate shampoo or a botanical cleanser. If you don't want to shampoo that's fine but that has nothing to do with curly girl.
> 
> Conditioning with AOHSR is fine. All the rest is fine. You will have to modify that as you go based on your results.
> 
> Are you cowashing 2x a week or 3x a week? Either is fine. Was just curious.



faithVA, thanks so much. I thought shampoo was a done deal. I generally use a sls free shampoo anyway. Every now and then I clarify with a sulfate since I've yet to find a sls free clarifying shampoo.

I have a cleansing conditioner that I've tried once...think I will give that a go weekly and just Cowash the other times. I believe the HSR is a little thicker than I'd like for cowashing but I will try diluting it or experimenting with some of the other recommendations in this thread. I think I will Cowash 3x a week to begin.

On the days that I do not, should I spritz, M&S?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 10, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16370033]@faithVA, thanks so much. I thought shampoo was a done deal. I generally use a sls free shampoo anyway. Every now and then I clarify with a sulfate since I've yet to find a sls free clarifying shampoo.
> 
> I have a cleansing conditioner that I've tried once...think I will give that a go weekly and just Cowash the other times. I believe the HSR is a little thicker than I'd like for cowashing but I will try diluting it or experimenting with some of the other recommendations in this thread. I think I will Cowash 3x a week to begin.
> 
> On the days that I do not, should I spritz, M&S?


 
You always want to keep your hair hydrated. So if you feel your hair is getting dehydrated, moisturize it as often as necessary. There is no schedule. You hair may need it daily or every 3 days. It will let you know. 

On my off days I usually just add water to my hair since I already have conditioner in it. If I am twisting it back up I will twist with water/conditioner mix.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 11, 2012)

Ok I'm catching on....just m&s using LOC method. Plan to Cowash today


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16377059]Ok I'm catching on....just m&s using LOC method. Plan to Cowash today


 

Do you have everything you need? All your questions answered? 

Please let us know how it goes.


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 11, 2012)

just got up so I am not sure if I will cw today or not. I did yesterday and now I am in a bun to protect my ends because I just henna my hair. I love my color but I want to be careful of not drying out my ends.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 11, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Do you have everything you need? All your questions answered?
> 
> Please let us know how it goes.



Yes! Thanks so much for the info & help...I co washed earlier and moisturized/sealed.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 11, 2012)

I prepooed and DCd with AO White Camellia. I think I will use a diluted conditioner for prepooing more often. It worked out nicely. I cowashed with DevaCare One conditioner. I'm not sure that I like the DevaCare One better than the DevaCurl One. I think it makes my hair shrink up. I think on Friday I will cowash with the DevaCurl One to see if I can tell the difference.

I used DevaCurl One as a leave-in. I didn't bother finger combing/detangling. And since I'm trying to use some things up, I put Shea Moisture Smoothie over the DevaCurl One and then put on KCCC to twist my hair up. 

I think I may have to define my curls when my hair is damp. But I'm not really sure what products to use to do that. Defining my curls when my hair is wet does nothing. And a gel by itself does nothing.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jul 14, 2012)

Hi, everyone.

I'm not in this challenge yet , but I'm thinking of ending my transition soon and using a CG-friendly regimen.

Some of you mentioned clarifying. What do you use to clarify? Do you know if *bentonite clay* can clarify and remove water insoluble cones (I know most of you are past that initial clarifying poo, but I'm hoping to avoid SLS/SLES from now on if possible)? How do you clarify without stripping your hair and removing all of the effects of your CG progress?

Thanks! 

(Sorry if this was mentioned earlier. I'm still working my way through the thread and umm I'm due for a clarifying wash .)


----------



## Shadiyah (Jul 14, 2012)

I am sitting in dc with honey as we speak. I first sprayed my hair with aloe vera juice and then applied. let's see how my wng comes out in the afternoon.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 14, 2012)

I was too tired to cowash last night. I need to do something today. I think I will DC while I run around town. Not sure if I am going to spray diluted conditioner on my hair or actually wet my entire head and then apply the conditioner. Which is the laziest 

I have enough time to cowash but not enough to style it. I still don't feel like doing it but my hair is very dry. 

Looking forward to hydrated hair. I hope I will have it one day.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 15, 2012)

I ended up spraying diluted conditioner on my hair and then adding a coat of conditioner on top of that and putting it into a puff. I rinsed it out around 10 pm. I cowashed with Deva Curl One. I spent a lot of time trying to hydrate my hair. I guess it's working.

I like the way the Deva Curl One feels over the Deva Care One but the end results look the same. So I will go back to using the Deva Care One tomorrow and compare. I really like the Deva Curl One and will repurchase that. But I probably won't repurchase the Deva Curl No Poo or the Deva Care One again.


----------



## jamaica68 (Jul 15, 2012)

naturalnewb said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I'm not in this challenge yet , but I'm thinking of ending my transition soon and using a CG-friendly regimen.
> 
> ...



naturalnewb some people used a SLS/SLES shampoo before they started doing the cg method to make sure they're starting with a clean slate.  I haven't used those type of shampoos in years so if I feel the need to clarify I use apple cider vinegar and water(1 part vinegar 2 parts water).  Hope that helps.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

I was hanging out in the curly girl vs tightly curly thread but think I will hang out in hear since I am truly doing curly girl. 

Friday was the start of week 10 for me. I took update pics. You can't see too much difference but I can feel some difference. I think it's going to take more than 3 months to reach full hydration though. I finish week 12 the day before I go get my deva cut. That will be my official 3 month mark. So will see what 3 months looks like for my 4b hair.


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

Subbing as I want to get to this point eventually!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

[USER=147242 said:
			
		

> Arian[/USER];16413219]Subbing as I want to get to this point eventually!


 
What day is your hair cut? Are you getting it flat ironed and cut or are you getting a curly cut?


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have the CG Guide and CD and devacurl products for sale in the hair exchange thread:

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=631839


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

I usually don't baggy because after my hair dries, it dries so hard and brittle it's not worth it. But going to give it another try tonight. Only going to baggy for an hour though before I go to bed. I hate sleeping with a plastic bag on my head. My scalp is already starting to itch 

But hopefully my hair dries soft. If so I will baggy on my non cowash days and when I'm just sitting around the house.


----------



## Arian (Jul 16, 2012)

faithVA said:


> What day is your hair cut? Are you getting it flat ironed and cut or are you getting a curly cut?



@faithVA, I'm actually getting it cut tomorrow.   my hair is not really curly.  But I think she is going to cut it dry.

My hair is some kind of weird wavy, half curl, half straight looking something...I think the color had something to do with that.

I'm VERY nervous though.  VERY.  I hope it all goes smoothly.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 16, 2012)

Arian said:


> @faithVA, I'm actually getting it cut tomorrow.  my hair is not really curly. But I think she is going to cut it dry.
> 
> My hair is some kind of weird wavy, half curl, half straight looking something...I think the color had something to do with that.


 
Good luck. I hope it comes out very nice and that you are happy with it.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 17, 2012)

It's been one full week since I began the CG method. I did not Cowash as I planned but my hair is still moisturized. I went back to using the QB line and it made me remember why I fell in love with it initially. My twists are soft, but my workouts and steam from shower got the best of them - there's no avoiding shrinkage. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

I DCd with Nubian Heritage Strength and Growth Treatment for 45 minutes. I rinsed and the cowashed with DevaCare One. Instead of using Deva Curl One as a leave-in I used Shea Moisture Smoothie, so I can use it up. 

I could see a few more curls trying to clump together. I twisted my hair up and then trimmed the ends off of my twists.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jul 19, 2012)

Shadiyah said:
			
		

> AtlantaJJ I can say this when I first started the wrong thing that I did was to use silicones on my hair as my conditioner and styling product and was not using any shampoo at all and that cause me to have some breakage.
> 
> what I found in doing the CG method is to pay close attention to the conditioners you use and make sure that you clarify every month but I am not sure if that is braking the rule but it is one thing that I make sure that I do for now on. I have not thrown out my silicones and I do treat myself to them every now and then but I make sure that I wash them out with shampoo before I go on. But that is me and what works best for my hair.



hi I'm new to the forum and I'm currently trying to get my regimen in order so can u please write to me all the silicone conditioners out there that u kno of,so I can steer clear away.u can write me back in this thread or pm me ,Thnx so much truly appreciate it


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 19, 2012)

Prepoo: EVOO and/or Coconut Oil

Co-Wash: Garnier Fructice Triple Moisture or Tresemme Naturals

Deep Con: Curl Junkie Hibiscus & Banana Daily Fix or Organicals Deep Conditioning Creme (ODCC) (I add a tpsn of Quinoa protein to DC every other week for protein treatment).

Leave in: Homemade w/ ODCC, coconut oil, honeyquate, a splash of quinoa protein, and water.

I've been lurking on this thread since I decided to do a CG 8 week challenge, 6 1/2 weeks ago. Considering that CG has done wonders for my hair in such a short period of time, I have decided to continue to comply w/ CGM and make it a permanent part of my routine. One challenge that I have is that CG advocates finger detangling. However, when I finger detangle I find that I rip my 4b hair and shed more of it than if I used a wide tooth comb. I want to abide by CG as much as I can but I'd like to keep hair on my head too. IDK if I don't have good finger detangling techniques. Has anyone experienced this problem?


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=337891 said:
			
		

> Cruzankink[/USER];16432811]
> 
> Prepoo: EVOO and/or Coconut Oil
> 
> ...


 
Do you feel like you are ripping it from the roots? or from the ends?

If from the roots, let the conditioner sit on your hair longer and then add water and smooth the roots and try squeeze the conditioner into the roots.

If the ends, they also aren't hydrated. Add more conditioner and some water and do the squeeze-quench method to squeeze water into your ends to try to hydrate them more. Smooth the ends. Make sure your ends aren't damaged. Trim them if necessary.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

[USER=346843 said:
			
		

> hairqueen7[/USER];16432713]hi I'm new to the forum and I'm currently trying to get my regimen in order so can u please write to me all the silicone conditioners out there that u kno of,so I can steer clear away.u can write me back in this thread or pm me ,Thnx so much truly appreciate it


 
I know you weren't addressing me but just offering a suggestion. Whenever purchasing or considering purchasing something read the ingredients on the back or research them online. Silicones all have "cone" at the end. *Dimethicone*, *Cyclomethicone, Amodimethicone* 



*Cyclomethicone* is one of the most commonly used silicones in hair care. It's a volatile silicone, which means it evaporates and won't build up on your hair. It gives a silky, smooth feel and leaves the hair with incredible slip when wet and is found in both leave-on and rinse-off products.

*Dimethicone Copolyol* is a water-soluble, lightweight silicone that provides very little buildup. It is often used in conditioning shampoos.

*Amodimethicone* (or silicones that have "amo", "amine" or "amino" in their name) is a different kind of silicone that is chemically modified to stick to your hair better. That means it conditions well but it can also be more challenging to remove. Amodimethicone is commonly used in leave-in conditioners.

*Dimethicone* is sometimes referred to as a silicone oil. Dimethicone coats hair, providing great shine and conditioning to the hair. However, because it's so water insoluble, it can be difficult to remove.  Additionally, this heavy coating is more likely to attract dirt and pollutants from the air, making the hair feel weighed down.  Dimethicone is often found in serums and other leave-on products


----------



## Cruzankink (Jul 19, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Do you feel like you are ripping it from the roots? or from the ends?
> 
> If from the roots, let the conditioner sit on your hair longer and then add water and smooth the roots and try squeeze the conditioner into the roots.
> 
> If the ends, they also aren't hydrated. Add more conditioner and some water and do the squeeze-quench method to squeeze water into your ends to try to hydrate them more. Smooth the ends. Make sure your ends aren't damaged. Trim them if necessary.


 
faithVA thanx for your prompt response! I feel that my hair is ripping from both the roots and ends. In some parts of my hair, I have 1-2 inches of heat damaged ends (as I assessed last night) so I know my ends are weak and can break easily but my hair ripping from the roots worries me. I'll try your recommendations and see how it works for me. Thanx again!


----------



## faithVA (Jul 19, 2012)

Cruzankink said:


> @faithVA thanx for your prompt response! I feel that my hair is ripping from both the roots and ends. In some parts of my hair, I have 1-2 inches of heat damaged ends (as I assessed last night) so I know my ends are weak and can break easily but my hair ripping from the roots worries me. I'll try your recommendations and see how it works for me. Thanx again!


 
When your hair is even partially hydrated at the roots, your fingers will glide through your hair with little problem.

I posted about what I did my first few weeks of CG girl in my blog. 

If after 4 weeks your roots aren't getting softer, you may not be leaving your conditioner on long enough, working it well enough, using too much protein or you need a better conditioner.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> I know you weren't addressing me but just offering a suggestion. Whenever purchasing or considering purchasing something read the ingredients on the back or research them online. Silicones all have "cone" at the end. Dimethicone, Cyclomethicone, Amodimethicone
> 
> 
> [*]Cyclomethicone is one of the most commonly used silicones in hair care. It's a volatile silicone, which means it evaporates and won't build up on your hair. It gives a silky, smooth feel and leaves the hair with incredible slip when wet and is found in both leave-on and rinse-off products.
> ...



Omg thanx so much I really am goin be reading all of my conditioners like if I had a quiz on it the next day lol ,by the way I love ur genuine character in the apl thread. Maybe next year I can join this challenge I just don't kno how to incorporate it in my regimen yet I only started my hj in Jan2012.. And u can basically say I'm trying to use up all the stuff that I jumped on the bandwagon with that was not natural smh .so when I get some money ima def buy all the natural products u guys rave about on this forum,anyway thanks again


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

hairqueen7 said:


> Omg thanx so much I really am goin be reading all of my conditioners like if I had a quiz on it the next day lol ,by the way I love ur genuine character in the apl thread. Maybe next year I can join this challenge I just don't kno how to incorporate it in my regimen yet I only started my hj in Jan2012.. And u can basically say I'm trying to use up all the stuff that I jumped on the bandwagon with that was not natural smh .so when I get some money ima def buy all the natural products u guys rave about on this forum,anyway thanks again


 
Awww, Thanks hairqueen7.

Just a warning when you start reading the ingredients and you decide there are things you don't want in your products, um, yeah, you will find there is little to buy  

And the natural kick may not be for you. There are lots of healthy heads on the board that use all types of products. I switched to natural because I have scalp issues I was trying to clear up and I noticed that my entire body is really sensitive to things. So its more of a necessity (sp) for me. 

Whether you go natural ingredients or not, if a product doesn't work for your hair, please throw it out or give it away, instead of destroying your hair because you spent $10 on something. I know we work hard for our money but we work hard for our hair too 

Good luck on your hair journey. You will do fine.


----------



## hairqueen7 (Jul 20, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Awww, Thanks hairqueen7.
> 
> Just a warning when you start reading the ingredients and you decide there are things you don't want in your products, um, yeah, you will find there is little to buy
> 
> ...



Yea u right sometimes I just feel like I'm.missing.out on something.good if I don't use.the high end products but to be honest with you and myself the bss products that's close to natural actually works beautifully in my.hair with some evco and I'm good


----------



## vmerie (Jul 20, 2012)

Hey ladies!

Well I must say this thread has been informative and I've decided to join in.  I was on the search for a regimen for the MBL challenge and think that the no/low-poo way seems like it would be best for my hair.  It just makes a lot of sense to me.  I am going to take down my twists tonight, shampoo, dust my hair for split ends, moisturize and seal.  I am going to be using Garnier Pure Clean Fortifying Conditioner and I also bought their Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray.  

I have not read the whole thread yet but I have one question...how do I go about moisturizing and sealing?  What products would be best? Ok that is two questions.    I will be wearing my hair in protective styles most of the time because I want to retain the maximum amount of length.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Jul 20, 2012)

^Hey

For me, i don't moisture and seal anymore like i did when i was relaxed. 

When i leave in my conditioner and put my style on top and maybe an oil....that's my moisturizing and sealing. I only M&S the common way if in doing multiple day curls.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 20, 2012)

vmerie said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Well I must say this thread has been informative and I've decided to join in. I was on the search for a regimen for the MBL challenge and think that the no/low-poo way seems like it would be best for my hair. It just makes a lot of sense to me. I am going to take down my twists tonight, shampoo, dust my hair for split ends, moisturize and seal. I am going to be using Garnier Pure Clean Fortifying Conditioner and I also bought their Triple Nutrition Nutrient Spray.
> 
> I have not read the whole thread yet but I have one question...how do I go about moisturizing and sealing? What products would be best? Ok that is two questions.  I will be wearing my hair in protective styles most of the time because I want to retain the maximum amount of length.


 
How dare you ask 2 questions 
I don't seal so can't help you with that. After you cowash you can either leave the conditioner in, rinse the conditioner out and use conditioner as a leave-in or use a leave-in. Just the regular moisturizing step after conditioning.

Because I wear my hair in twists, I usually just retwist with diluted conditioner. But you can moisturize with whatever you want.


----------



## AJellyCake (Jul 21, 2012)

jamaica68 said:


> naturalnewb some people used a SLS/SLES shampoo before they started doing the cg method to make sure they're starting with a clean slate.  I haven't used those type of shampoos in years so if I feel the need to clarify I use apple cider vinegar and water(1 part vinegar 2 parts water).  Hope that helps.



jamaica68 Thank you!! I guess I can do the SLSes one more time .


----------



## faithVA (Jul 22, 2012)

I didn't get to my hair on my usual wash day which is Friday. Saturday I did a rush job, just cowashing quickly with Giovanni SAS and using Deva Curl One as a leave-in.

So tonight did some extra pampering to my hair. She wasn't too dry but she didn't feel loved either. I oiled my scalp with my castor oil blend and baggied for an hour. I rinsed my hair and then tried Burt-Bees pre-shampoo. My hair is too curly and thick to put this on my hair. Going to try this again after my cut. I baggied for an hour and rinsed it out. Can't tell if it worked well or not. I washed with Deva Curl No-poo and rinsed. I then DCd with AO White Camellia. I baggied for and hour and then sat under my heat cap for 30 minutes. That's definitely a good DC for my hair.

I misted my hair with water outside of the shower and squeezed the water into my strands until they were saturated. I rinsed in the shower and cowashed with Deva Care One. I added more water to each section until it was saturated and squeezed the water/conditioner into my strands. I baggied while I showered. I rinsed each section. Then I squeezed water into each section until I could hear the squish sound. I then rinsed with cool water and put on Deva Curl One as a leave-in.

Outside of the shower I separated each section into smaller sections and put on more Deva Curl One and smoothed it in. I then twisted up each section to dry a bit.

My usual wash day is Wednesday but I may wash on Tuesday to give my hair a little more pampering this week.


----------



## thecurlycamshow (Jul 24, 2012)

I tried the pink Eco gel with the Tresemme Naturals and it was nice.  It wasn't as good as the Blue Eco gel which leaves my hair softer.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 25, 2012)

I like this cowashing thing....CG looks like it may work for me


----------



## faithVA (Jul 25, 2012)

I moved my cowash day up a day since it was raining so I didn't have to cut my grass. Decided to prepoo with olive oil and honey but I think I added too much honey  I will probably do these prepoos though until the honey is gone. I let it sit for about an hour and rinsed it out. I cowashed with Deva Care One. While I let it sit in, I saturated each section with water and squeezed it in. Then rinsed it out and then did the squeeze-quench method with just straight water.

Out of the shower I used Deva Curl One as a leave-in and worked it in. I let my hair dry a bit and then twisted with a shea butter mix. I didn't finish until 12:30 but my hair was dry by 8 am, which is really good.

The butter makes my hair feel greasy but that's ok. I will use it until I get my cut next week then I might trash it, unless I decide I want to use it on my ends. But my hair feels very soft.

It's taking a long time to fully hydrate my hair but I can see progress. Each week it seems at least a little bit better. I do think products make a difference for my hair.


----------



## vmerie (Jul 26, 2012)

So I did my first co-wash in a long time after having washed my hair a few days ago with shampoo.  I am trying to use my stash up so I applied Organics Shea Butter Plus (can't wait till this is done) and then sprayed with Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition Spray.<<<(not loving it at all)  I did some celies (heard another member say that so I am using it) and am letting it air dry.  Hopefully it dries by the time I wake up in the morning.  

Pros so far:  Detangling was a breeze.  I did it strictly with my fingers.  My hair feels moisturized.

Cons so far:  None.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

I rinsed and then DCd with AO White Camellia. Was lazy so baggied but didn't use heat. I think it still came out ok. I cowashed with Deva Curl One and then worked it into my hair. I used Deva Curl One as my leave-in. I misted my hair with water and worked the conditioner in to make sure my strands were saturated and let it sit. 

I let my hair dry a bit then separated the section into smaller sections, misted with water and put in bantu knots with KCCC.

As I was putting in the bantu knots, I could actually see the KCCC defining my curls. That has never happened. But not trying to do my entire head 

Hopefully my bantu knots will be dry by the morning.


----------



## tamikachu =] (Jul 28, 2012)

Ive been doing the curly girl method for the last couple of days and I finally see some definition in my 4a coils. I had my hair in a loose pony as I walked past my mirror and notice this stray coils hanging out.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 28, 2012)

tamikachu =];16497979 said:
			
		

> Ive been doing the curly girl method for the last couple of days and I finally see some definition in my 4a coils. I had my hair in a loose pony as I walked past my mirror and notice this stray coils hanging out.


 
That is good definition. Can't wait to see what it looks like in a few weeks.


----------



## gvin89 (Jul 28, 2012)

Last time I cowshed in twists they shrunk up significantly. I will try pulling them in a pony to see if that will help stretch them. Any other ideas? Heavy moisturizing while wet has helped tremendously with moisture retention.


----------



## CaliiSwagg (Jul 29, 2012)

I wonder if this method would eradicate my frizz 

hmm.....


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

[USER=334453 said:
			
		

> CaliiSwagg[/USER];16506733]I wonder if this method would eradicate my frizz
> 
> hmm.....


 
It would help.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

Tried to do my first WNG today. It's not wearable but it does show some promise for my deva cut. Hopefully when it is shorter, shaped and free of the ends and with some product application from the stylists, it will be better next time. I really don't have a clue to what I'm doing


----------



## *Frisky* (Jul 29, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Tried to do my first WNG today. It's not wearable but it does show some promise for my deva cut. Hopefully when it is shorter, shaped and free of the ends and with some product application from the stylists, it will be better next time. I really don't have a clue to what I'm doing
> 
> View attachment 161727
> 
> View attachment 161729


 
Why isn't it wearable? Maybe try styling it a little different and you will like it


----------



## faithVA (Jul 29, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> Why isn't it wearable? Maybe try styling it a little different and you will like it


 
I only showed the pics from a certain angle. Because its not shaped, it just fans out to the side. So with the shrinkage and the short starting length there's no hope  That's one of the reasons why I want it cut, so it can lay better.

I will just put it in a puff tomorrow. But at least now I know what it would look like.


----------



## Ogoma (Jul 30, 2012)

faithVA:

It looks good and it is so wearable. I can see the moisture and I love the color.


----------



## faithVA (Jul 30, 2012)

[USER=334345 said:
			
		

> Ogoma[/USER];16509825]@faithVA:
> 
> It looks good and it is so wearable. I can see the moisture and I love the color.


 
Now don't you wonder why I took a top view shot?  Girl I look like bozo the clown when I lift my head  Naw, it ain't gonna happen.

But thanks for the moisture/color comment. The progress is slow but it's getting there.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

My hair has been very soft this week but I'm not sure why. I don't know if it was something I did as part of Sunday's wash or if it was spraying my hair with water daily  

I put too much honey in my olive oil/honey prepoo. Could that be it?
I sealed with oil. Could that be it?
I styled with gel? Nah, it can't be that?

Tonight I prepooed with diluted Deva Care One. And when I sprayed it in my hair was sooo soft. I cowashed with Deva Care One and my hair was soft. I rinsed with only warm water this time. I put in the Deva Curl One as a leave-in and let it sit for 10 minutes. I  then sealed with oil. My hair did not dry out while styling it. And its still soft. 

I don't know whats different but I like it.


----------



## Arian (Aug 2, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> My hair has been very soft this week but I'm not sure why. I don't know if it was something I did as part of Sunday's wash or if it was spraying my hair with water daily
> 
> I put too much honey in my olive oil/honey prepoo. Could that be it?
> I sealed with oil. Could that be it?
> ...



Don't worry, embrace that soft hair! I'm waiting for the day!

Sent from my 4G Thunderbolt using LHCF app


----------



## MsDes (Aug 2, 2012)

I will join. These are the products I will be using.

Shampoos:
Shea Moisture Moisture Retention Shampoo
Kinky Curly Come Clean
Giovanni SAS Shampoo

Conditioners:
Tressemme Naturals Silicone Free Conditioner
Shea Moisture Restoritive Conditioner
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Conditioner

Deep Conditioners:
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner

Leave-ins:
Shea Moisture Restoritive Condtioner
Kinky Curly Knot Today
Giovanni Direct Leave-in (Use to hate this, but now I loove it)

Moisturizers:
Shea Moisture Leave-in
Giovanni Direct Leave in

Oils:
Coconut
Grapeseed


Stylers:
Xtreme styling gel
Eco styler gel
Let's JAM Custard


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

Welcome MsDes.

I want to try the Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner at some point. Guess its one my wish list.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 2, 2012)

Still trying to figure out why my hair feels soft 

When I twisted it up, I used my shea butter blend  I should just throw this stuff out. My hair is low porosity and it just makes my hair feel greasy. I don't know why I have such a hard time throwing this stuff away. 

So today I am wear a flat twist out with nice greasy hair


----------



## MaraWithLove (Aug 2, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I only showed the pics from a certain angle. Because its not shaped, it just fans out to the side. So with the shrinkage and the short starting length there's no hope  That's one of the reasons why I want it cut, so it can lay better.
> 
> I will just put it in a puff tomorrow. But at least now I know what it would look like.



Wow Faith, you and I have that in common! My sides look strange to me, it's like my curls stick out (and hang down) right there-I end up tucking them behind my ears! erplexed
No bueno! :/ Maybe once my top grows longer it will look better.
From what I see of your pics though, yours looks quite nice!


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

MaraWithLove said:


> Wow Faith, you and I have that in common! My sides look strange to me, it's like my curls stick out (and hang down) right there-I end up tucking them behind my ears! erplexed
> No bueno! :/ Maybe once my top grows longer it will look better.
> From what I see of your pics though, yours looks quite nice!


 
Thanks! We do have similar hair shapes. Those pics will never see the light of day  I usually wear a headband to pull all the hair back. That's the only way it looks normal.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 3, 2012)

I think I figured out what I used to soften my hair. I used the AO Blue Chamomile as a DC. So DCing with it now and will see how it turns out tomorrow.

Hair cut tomorrow


----------



## toyas08 (Aug 3, 2012)

I want to join, I bc'd monday and I do the curly girl method. I use suave naturals mandarin mango and v05 strawberries and cream.


----------



## vmerie (Aug 3, 2012)

Just checking in.  About to cowash in a few.


----------



## tamikachu =] (Aug 4, 2012)

is shea butter CG friendly?


----------



## sweetdreams23 (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm subbing and un-officially  following.

I know in September I will be getting braids which will prevent me from following the method.

However I do want to attempt a modified version of it.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 4, 2012)

[USER said:
			
		

> 'tamikachu[/USER] =];16548273']is shea butter CG friendly?


 
If you can wash it out with a sulfate free shampoo you should be fine. Some people say its not but I haven't read anywhere that says you can't use oils and butters.


----------



## gvin89 (Aug 5, 2012)

faithVA, can't wait to see that devacut


----------



## faithVA (Aug 5, 2012)

[USER=98259 said:
			
		

> gvin89[/USER];16555209]@faithVA, can't wait to see that devacut


 
I did get the devacut but it didn't remove all the damage.  So I ended up having to hack it myself. So last night I chopped it down to 2". I'm still getting over the shock of it all. I am still working with it to see what if anything I can do  It's not like I remembered it when I big chopped before. 

So there really isn't anything to see but a 2" fro 

Lesson learned: remove the damage, let it grow out and then get the cut.


----------



## tamikachu =] (Aug 5, 2012)

Just checking in, its been about two weeks since I started and I can finally smooth my hair into a pony without and styling tools. I also started moisturizing using the LOC method. my  liquid is water, my oil coconut/olive oil mixed with grapefruit EO and my cream is my own shea butter mix. I cowash with tresemme naturals conditioner. I really like this method and I feel like Im finally doing something right in regards to my hair!


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 8, 2012)

*I'm going to start back today. I plan to do this until it gets cold outside (then I'm putting my hair in a sew-in for the winter) Here is what I plan on using:

Shampoo: Shea Moisture Curl & Shine 
Co-Wash - Suave Tropical Coconut or Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition
Deep Conditioner - LeKair Cholesterol Plus
Leave-In - Darcy's Botanicals Leave-In
Moisture: Darcy's Botanicals Curl Styling Cream
Styling: Darcy's Botanicals Curling Jelly
Oil - Coconut Oil
Refresher - Uncle Funky's Thirsty Curls


I want to try the entire Uncle Funky's Line. If Darcy's Botanicals doesn't work out, then I will try that next.*


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

*closer*2*my*dreams* said:


> *I'm going to start back today. I plan to do this until it gets cold outside (then I'm putting my hair in a sew-in for the winter) Here is what I plan on using:*
> 
> _*Shampoo: Shea Moisture Curl & Shine *_
> _*Co-Wash - Suave Tropical Coconut or Garnier Fructis Triple Nutrition*_
> ...


Welcome. Your products sound good. Please let me know how you like Darcy's Botanicals. i want to give them a try.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 8, 2012)

By the way, here are the photos of my hair currently. Hopefully a month from now I will see an increase in moisture, better curl definition, and less frizz.


----------



## *closer*2*my*dreams* (Aug 8, 2012)

faithVA said:
			
		

> Welcome. Your products sound good. Please let me know how you like Darcy's Botanicals. i want to give them a try.



For the price of them, I couldn't pass up trying them before I moved on to more expensive products. If you could see my hair closet you would probably faint at all the products I have collected that are rarely used. Plus I figured if I didn't like it, I could give it to my best friend. Her niece uses that brand and it works well in her hair.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 8, 2012)

I cut my hair to 2" this past weekend. So I need to adapt to doing curly girl on my short hair. I had techniques I was doing before that I can't do (raking , squeeze-quench ). 

I prepooed with olive oil and aloe vera while I worked out.

I washed with the Deva Care No Poo 2x. I watched a ytber and she washed 2x for 9 weeks and her hair looked so much better. I was ready to throw it out. But that encouraged me to try it again. We will see. I will try to wash my hair every day for the next week.

I conditioned 2x with the Deva Care One. With the first application I baggied for a few minutes. With the second application I tried to work it through my strands.

I rinsed with warm water then I rinsed with cool water.

I am using Burt Bees Shiny Hair Conditioner as my leave-in. I was using Deva Curl One but it leaves my hair hard and crunchy. I will try it again later as I get my regimen down.

And I am trying a new technique I saw on yt of setting my curls using a circular motion. Not sure if it will work but its worth a try. If I can get it to work, it will really reduce the time I have to spend on my hair.

Going to do the next 12 weeks curly girl, like I did before and see where that leaves me.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I cut my hair to 2" this past weekend. So I need to adapt to doing curly girl on my short hair. I had techniques I was doing before that I can't do (raking , squeeze-quench ).
> 
> I prepooed with olive oil and aloe vera while I worked out.
> 
> ...




I thought you were getting a Deva Cut?

The circular motion thing can work but I think it can cause alot of SSK but you might not care.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 9, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> I thought you were getting a Deva Cut?
> 
> The circular motion thing can work but I think it can cause alot of SSK but you might not care.


 
I did but with the deva cut he wasn't able to cut out all of the damage. Bad call on my part. I should have cut off all the damage, let it grow out a bit and then got the cut. Lesson learned.

So I ended up chopping it to 2" on Saturday to get rid of all the damage. 

I do care about SSKs but I don't know of any style that I can wear where I don't get them. And at 2" everything is still a fro. I get SSKs in twists. My hair has major shrinkage no matter what I do. I will monitor it to see.

But at 2" I'm not sure what else I can do that doesn't take an hour.


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 9, 2012)

faithVA said:


> I did but with the deva cut he wasn't able to cut out all of the damage. Bad call on my part. I should have cut off all the damage, let it grow out a bit and then got the cut. Lesson learned.
> 
> So I ended up chopping it to 2" on Saturday to get rid of all the damage.
> 
> ...



Oh ok..nothing wrong with starting fresh. I don't care about SSK. I feel there is really nothing to do to prevent them and get rid of all of them at least in my hair. I don't have that type of time. They don't affect the way my hair looks overall.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi, everyone!  Can I join you?

I've been doing some research on the CG method, and I'm hoping it will work for me.  I saw a thread (on another site ) where people posted before and after pics to show how their hair improved with the method. However most of them didn't have the fractal curls.

I had been doing the CG method this past week after I chopped but was still experiencing a lot of dryness. So today I did my final clarifying wash to get started. My hair hated it. My curls totally separated, frizzed up, and shrunk. They were rough and dry. That experience alone is enough to affirm that I want to try this method. So now I'm DCing and trying to get everything moisturized and clumped again.

Do you all feel that your curls have really "rehydrated" and improved over time? That's all i want: less frizz, moist hair, and hopefully some hang time. 

Thanks!


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 12, 2012)

Do you use brushes and combs? Do your products have parabens?


----------



## faithVA (Aug 12, 2012)

Welcome naturalnewb. This is an unoffical challenge at this point so you can definitely join.

I've been CG for 12 weeks but I recently had to big chop due to some previous damage. Before I chopped I definitely noticed a difference in my hair with CG. Now that I have chopped, I'm not really sure  My hair right now is so foreign to me. So going to spend another few weeks trying CG again on my twa.

Before my chop I didn't use combs or brushes. Now at 2" of hair I will use not for detangling but for styling to try to stretch my hair out.


----------



## AJellyCake (Aug 13, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Welcome naturalnewb. This is an unoffical challenge at this point so you can definitely join.
> 
> I've been CG for 12 weeks but I recently had to big chop due to some previous damage. Before I chopped I definitely noticed a difference in my hair with CG. Now that I have chopped, I'm not really sure  My hair right now is so foreign to me. So going to spend another few weeks trying CG again on my twa.
> 
> Before my chop I didn't use combs or brushes. Now at 2" of hair I will use not for detangling but for styling to try to stretch my hair out.



Thanks, faithVA! I'm just trying to hold out hope. My hair is like perpetually dry.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 13, 2012)

I DCd with Deva Curl Heaven In Hair for 30 minutes under my hothead cap. Rinsed. Then cowashed with a diluted mixture of Giovanni SAS and AO Blue Chamomile. Didn't want to waste any left in the bottle. Both of those lather up when diluted. 

Applied As I Am Leave-in conditioner and sat under my heat cap for 15 minutes to help it soak in. My hair was nice and soft when I took it off. Combed the As I am Curly Jelly through my hair. I have no clue how much to use. Then I used a scalp massager with the circular method to stretch my hair a bit and get it to clump. 

It will probably take forever to dry. And since I'm sleeping on it, it will probably shrink to my head. But it looked pretty good tonight.


----------



## vmerie (Aug 22, 2012)

Just looked up the ingredients for got2b Oil-licious Calm & Shine Styling Oil I used to seal after moisturizing and main ingredient is Dimethicone. It was on sale at Walgreens buy 1 get one free.  I didn't look at the ingredients until now.  I have been using it for a month.  I've had no ill effects but I want to stay away from cones as much as possible.  I've been doing just co-cleansing/washing.  

Question...should I use shampoo to kind of bring my hair back to a virgin state to get rid of the cone or just continue on but discontinue use?  And can anyone recommend a pure argan oil brand?


----------



## *Frisky* (Aug 22, 2012)

vmerie said:


> Just looked up the ingredients for got2b Oil-licious Calm & Shine Styling Oil I used to seal after moisturizing and main ingredient is Dimethicone. It was on sale at Walgreens buy 1 get one free.  I didn't look at the ingredients until now.  I have been using it for a month.  I've had no ill effects but I want to stay away from cones as much as possible.  I've been doing just co-cleansing/washing.
> 
> Question...should I use shampoo to kind of bring my hair back to a virgin state to get rid of the cone or just continue on but discontinue use?  And can anyone recommend a pure argan oil brand?



For the most part it is suggested to use a clarifying shampoo when you first start the Curly Girl Method to totally strip your hair so it can get the max benefits of the products you are going to start using. I am unsure of a pure Argan Oil shampoo.


----------



## vmerie (Aug 22, 2012)

*Frisky* said:


> For the most part it is suggested to use a clarifying shampoo when you first start the Curly Girl Method to totally strip your hair so it can get the max benefits of the products you are going to start using. I am unsure of a pure Argan Oil shampoo.


 
Yes when I first started this method that is what I did but I've since been using the oil with the cone unknowingly.  Should I just start over by shampooing to create a clean slate?  Also I meant pure argan oil not shampoo with argan oil.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

vmerie said:


> Yes when I first started this method that is what I did but I've since been using the oil with the cone unknowingly. Should I just start over by shampooing to create a clean slate? Also I meant pure argan oil not shampoo with argan oil.


 
If you are finished using the oil, it wouldn't hurt to clarify again and start over. 

Can't help with the argan oil though.


----------



## vmerie (Aug 22, 2012)

faithVA said:


> If you are finished using the oil, it wouldn't hurt to clarify again and start over.
> 
> Can't help with the argan oil though.


 
Thanks.  I agree it wouldn't hurt.  I'll do that after I take down my PS.  I'll have to do some research on where I can find pure argan oil.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

vmerie said:


> Thanks. I agree it wouldn't hurt. I'll do that after I take down my PS. I'll have to do some research on where I can find pure argan oil.


 
Let's ask the oil Diva @IDareT'sHair


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 22, 2012)

Not sure I qualify since I still use heat on my hair occassionally but I've been following the CG for about a month now.

What:
No more combing, no denman... Just fingers
No cones, currently using tresemme naturals

How:
Wash hair w/o poo , don't wash conditioner out, 
use minimal amount of eco styler gel to smooth over entire length of hair, pin up in banana clip






This is 3 day hair on my first try


My curls are finally clumping together and unlike with the denman I don't need handfuls of eco styler to define my curls
My curls don't seperate and not hard 
strangely  in the front my curls always needed 20+ min with the denman and esg to fight the frizz, now I have ramen noodle shaped curls/waves.
With each wash my curls get more defined
My curl size has not changed but FINALLY my curls don't seperate and frizz into a poofball


----------



## faithVA (Aug 22, 2012)

Welcome PinkPeony


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 24, 2012)

Just tried it this morning and I like it so far but the shrinkage.....from MBL to NL 

Cowash:  Tresemme Naturals
Leave-in:  Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO
Styler:  Shea Moisture Curl Enhancing Smoothie
Accessory:  Goody hair clip to pin up front section

Tomorrow I will try the kinky curly line.


----------



## faithVA (Aug 24, 2012)

I washed tonight with the Terressentials Lavendar Mudwash and then conditioned with the Deva Care One. My hair was smooth and soft. That is unusual. I finished the bottle of mudwash.

I guess I will use up the Deva Care No Poo. I will try diluting it with AVJ (I have plenty). And before rinsing it apply the Deva Care conditioner to buffer it. Let's see how that works.


----------



## SherylsTresses (Aug 26, 2012)

Yesterday I used the Kinky Curly curling custard and to my surprise I love the results.  I didn't care much for KC's leave-in conditioner because it left my hair looking white .  Friday, the SM curl enhancing smoothie left my ends looking dry.    It's taking me some time to get used to NL WnG but I truthfully need a change from wearing buns all the time . 

*WnG:*
Cowash: Giovanni 50:50 (scrub scalp)
Leave-in: Giovanni Direct Leave-in/EVOO (detangle)
Styler:  Kinky Curly Curling Custard/EVOO
Accessory:  Head band & bobby pins to pull front section away from face

*Prep for night:*
Pineapple, scarf method around edges, and bonnet

*Next morning:*
Spray with aloe vera juice/EVOO


----------



## PinkPeony (Aug 26, 2012)

Tresemme naturals plus eco styler leaves my hair white, but I use a tshirt to remove excess.
Haven't found a better way yet.

Love how soft my hair feels and hello curl definition


----------



## vmerie (Sep 1, 2012)

So I took out my ps and used a sulfate shampoo to get the cones out of my hair. Ordered some pure oils making sure to read the ingredients so I don't make the same mistake again.


----------



## faithVA (Sep 1, 2012)

Prepooed with the Deva Care One for a few hours. Washed with Deva Curl No Poo twice. Conditioned with Deva Care One and rinsed. I think I had a lot of oils in my hair this week. The Deva Curl No Poo didn't make my hair tighten up as usual. I'm almost out of it and won't repurchase it. Think I will try AO Blue Chamomile Shampoo to replace it.


----------



## xu93texas (Sep 1, 2012)

Hi, I've been watching plenty of YT videos about CG method.  I went to BN to purchase the CG handbook.  I've done this a few times thus far.  I washed today with As I Am Coconut CoWash and followed up with VO5 Silky Experience Shea Cashmere w/shea protein as a leave in conditioner.


----------



## The Princess (Sep 2, 2012)

Well I'm transitioning to natural and stumbled upon this thread. I been researching for the last few weeks and bought the Curly Girl Book. I'm all for it. 

I looked in my closet and notice that the Hydroquench cleaning conditioners haves cones as well as the Greaseless Moisture. What are y'all take on this. 

I'm already stockpiled on  V05 conditioners and Giovanni so I'm set. 

Just concerned about the hydroquench. 

Also what are you all using for gels. 

The main reason I start researching cause I notice my hairline thinning due to brushing everyday.


Edit to add results of Day 2. 

I curly Girl today. OMGosh my hair looks so different. In a good way. Less frizz and it's darker. Since I'm transitioning I rinsed my hair and added conditioner to my natural hair only. I added Giovanni TTT to my relaxed hair. I put Aloe Vera Gel on my hair and some LA Looks on my edges. I'm air drying now. My hair is behaving. 

I bought a soft brush and its alot better now. 

Tis all.


----------



## AJellyCake (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi! 

I think I've been doing the CG method for three or four weeks now and it's going well. I wasn't sure if it would work for me, but my hair is more moisturized, and I feel like my curls are clumping better and being trained to curl. 

The things I'm struggling with now are: drying time (my hair stays damp foreverrrrrrrrrrrrr) and build-up. I think I get more build-up on my scalp from leaving all of that conditioner in. I also am working on figuring out how to get more definition and hang time (but I don't think those last two issues are caused by the CG method, but rather me trying to figure out my natural hair and what it likes).




			
				The Princess said:
			
		

> I looked in my closet and notice that the Hydroquench cleaning conditioners haves cones as well as the Greaseless Moisture. What are y'all take on this.
> 
> I'm already stockpiled on  V05 conditioners and Giovanni so I'm set.
> 
> ...



I had filled my shopping cart with a bunch of hydroquench products, and then I saw that dimethicone! I didn't buy any of it . Even though the DC seemed ok I just couldn't bring myself to buy $60 worth of conditioner I hadn't tried yet  (to get the 50% off). I'm still new to the CG method, but dimethicone is a no-go for CGers. Also I think the LA Looks gel has parabens in it, which the new CG book also discourages. If it works for you though, I say do it; some people's hair loves cones and parabens,  and at the end of the day we're just trying to get our best hair possible. Plenty of people have beautiful hair without following this method.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Prettycoach (Sep 21, 2012)

Good Morning ladies,

I came across the CG method and got curious about it. One of the girls I follow on Instagram started CG method 8 weeks ago so I wanted to research it. One of the kind subscribers sent me a like o this thread. I would like to join and see what happens with my curl definition. I will clarify my hair with Giovanni's tea treat shampoo and then DC my hair with a mixture of different conditioners, oils and an egg. Then I do a leave in and use SM Curling smoothie. This is going to start my regimen. I workout everyday so my concern is for if the conditioners will be able to wash my hair clean?


----------



## SouthernStunner (Sep 21, 2012)

I have been doing the CG method since my bc on 25 Aug.  I love it.

Conditioners
 Tressemme Naturals

Leave in
Use my conditioner

Seals
Shea butter mixed with oils

Deep conditioner
I really havent found one I like but I have been using One n Only moisture 

I just ordered alot of CJ stuff so I hope I like them


----------



## faithVA (Sep 21, 2012)

[USER=342565 said:
			
		

> Prettycoach[/USER];16883745]Good Morning ladies,
> 
> I came across the CG method and got curious about it. One of the girls I follow on Instagram started CG method 8 weeks ago so I wanted to research it. One of the kind subscribers sent me a like o this thread. I would like to join and see what happens with my curl definition. I will clarify my hair with Giovanni's tea treat shampoo and then DC my hair with a mixture of different conditioners, oils and an egg. Then I do a leave in and use SM Curling smoothie. This is going to start my regimen. I workout everyday so my concern is for if the conditioners will be able to wash my hair clean?


 
Welcome PrettyCoach

You can use a non-sulfate shampoo weekly if you want. Curly Girl is not shampoo free. It's just non-sulfate shampooes.

If you don't want to shampoo, try a cleansing conditioner. I know some ladies use As I Am Cleansing Conditioner from Sallys.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 15, 2012)

I tried the DevaCare NoPoo today. I LOVE it! I like how this line smells WAY better than the DevaCurl line!

My hair felt cleansed and my scalp experienced  that nice tingly feeling....i think i may invest in the large size bottles of this and the OneC of DevaCare. I really like this line so far 

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm trying this method to see how my hair reacts with it. Thank you for posting products. However, I am unclear on one point. Is this a daily co wash method or can you benefit from multiple day hair until your next wash?


----------



## faithVA (Oct 20, 2012)

[USER=5870 said:
			
		

> DDTexlaxed[/USER];17086455]I'm trying this method to see how my hair reacts with it. Thank you for posting products. However, I am unclear on one point. Is this a daily co wash method or can you benefit from multiple day hair until your next wash?


 
You don't have to cowash daily. Cowash on whatever schedule works for you.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 20, 2012)

So far, this is the best my hair has ever looked. My hair actually worked well and eco gel finally looked good in my hair.   I'm going to keep a journal and see if I have long term benefits with it. I am not used to having soft, touchable hair.If this works as great as I think, I will be tossing out my products and sticking to the no silicone products. Thank goodness I finally paid attention to this thread and you tube videos.


----------



## SmilingElephant (Oct 20, 2012)

DDTexlaxed said:


> So far, this is the best my hair has ever looked. My hair actually worked well and eco gel finally looked good in my hair.   I'm going to keep a journal and see if I have long term benefits with it. I am not used to having soft, touchable hair.If this works as great as I think, I will be tossing out my products and sticking to the no silicone products. Thank goodness I finally paid attention to this thread and you tube videos.



Yes...if you stay consistent with it...your hair will stay hydrated for more than a day. 

I veered off bc i wanted to try other products...that contained cones...my skin is now suffering.

Also...my hair has a tendency now to feel overly hydrated. So I've been looking for cheap protein treatments/conditioner.  

Sent from my Teleportation Device


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi ladies, I am trying to do the CG method but I use Trader Joes Nourishing Spa which has parabens. Could I still use this as a detangling conditioner because I can not find another conditioner that has as much slip as this does? Plus I tried a wash and go but it didnt go well. I washed my hair and used SM curl enhancing smoothie and Eco styler Argan Oil. My hair didn't feel soft. Also I thought maybe I should use the Kimmaytube leave-in then the curl smoothie and then the ecostyler. Sooo confused. Smh


----------



## suns4i6e (Oct 20, 2012)

Prettycoach,  I am CG and have been using Trader Joe's Nourish Spa for years.  Parabens aren't a CG no-no.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 20, 2012)

suns4i6e said:
			
		

> Prettycoach,  I am CG and have been using Trader Joe's Nourish Spa for years.  Parabens aren't a CG no-no.



Thank you sooo much. That helps out a lot.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 21, 2012)

Last question lol. For the CG method can you use castor oil bc I was watching mahogany curls and she said in the book you r not supposed to use it.  The thing is I love castor oil especially for my edges bc I play with them too much so I need them to grow back lol.


----------



## vmerie (Oct 21, 2012)

Prettycoach said:


> Last question lol. For the CG method can you use castor oil bc I was watching mahogany curls and she said in the book you r not supposed to use it.  The thing is I love castor oil especially for my edges bc I play with them too much so I need them to grow back lol.



Would love to know too.  I put castor oil in my DC mix.  I am not curly girl all the way though but a majority of it I follow and my hair is thanking me.  It has never been so moisturized before.


----------



## alove15 (Oct 21, 2012)

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Last question lol. For the CG method can you use castor oil bc I was watching mahogany curls and she said in the book you r not supposed to use it.  The thing is I love castor oil especially for my edges bc I play with them too much so I need them to grow back lol.



The book suggests not to because they group it with ingredients like mineral oil that are more likely to buildup. I still use oyin hair dew, which contains castor oil. I haven't really had any problems with moisture and build up though. I have used kinky curly come clean about 3 times and ACV (1x every 1-2 months) to clarify since I went cg in may. I don't think it's a big deal unless you notice decreased moisture.


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 24, 2012)

alove15 said:


> The book suggests not to because they group it with ingredients like mineral oil that are more likely to buildup. I still use oyin hair dew, which contains castor oil. I haven't really had any problems with moisture and build up though. I have used kinky curly come clean about 3 times and ACV (1x every 1-2 months) to clarify since I went cg in may. I don't think it's a big deal unless you notice decreased moisture.



Thank you soo much for the information. Question what is your CG routine?


----------



## Prettycoach (Oct 24, 2012)

Ladies, What are your CG routines? I am trying to look at different ways to narrow down a concrete CG routine.


----------



## alove15 (Oct 25, 2012)

Prettycoach said:
			
		

> Ladies, What are your CG routines? I am trying to look at different ways to narrow down a concrete CG routine.



1-2x weekly: 
-DC w/ Aubrey Organics GPB or Honeysucklerose
-Cowash and finger detangle w/ Tresemme Naturals NM
-Apply a leave in (Oyin Hair Dew, Curl Junkie Rehab)
-Seal (Coconut oil or Oyin Burnt Sugar Pomade)
-Airdry overnight in 15-18 twists for a twistout

*sometimes I skip the dc and go straight to cowash
*wash and goes are not my jam, stretched=less tangles
*1x every 1-2 months I clarify w/ diluted acv


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Oct 25, 2012)

I love this method! This is the first time I have been able to get second day hair with little effort! I am also getting rid of products with crappy ingredients in them. My hair has never been as soft and moisturized. I no longer have a gel helmet of hair on my head.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 26, 2012)

faithVA Sorry, I've been meaning to ask this for a while. 

Are the estimates for the lengths of time it takes to achieve rehydration based on cowashing every day? So even if it's not necessary to cowash every day, doing so might make it take longer for the hair to rehydrate?

What are your thoughts?

TIA!


----------



## faithVA (Oct 26, 2012)

[USER=322545 said:
			
		

> AJellyCake[/USER];17128647]@faithVA Sorry, I've been meaning to ask this for a while.
> 
> Are the estimates for the lengths of time it takes to achieve rehydration based on cowashing every day? So even if it's not necessary to cowash every day, doing so might make it take longer for the hair to rehydrate?
> 
> ...


 
Yes I think the estimates are based on cowashing or water rinsing everyday. In the CG book, she mentions water touching the hair every day. Technically you wouldn't have to cowash but you would have to water rinse or do something to get a large dose of water on your hair daily.


----------



## AJellyCake (Oct 26, 2012)

faithVA said:


> Yes I think the estimates are based on cowashing or water rinsing everyday. In the CG book, she mentions water touching the hair every day. Technically you wouldn't have to cowash but you would have to water rinse or do something to get a large dose of water on your hair daily.



Ohhhhh. Good to know! Thank you, faithVA. I was maybe wetting my hair 1-2 times per week when I started. I've been trying to do it more often this week. Lol my hair is just so dense though (I always put it in 4 sections)! It takes forever to cleanse it. And I would have to use conditioner (not just water) or my hair wouldn't be happy. I bought some new conditioners recently to try.

How's it going for you?

I've combed my hair twice since I started two months ago. I think I'm going to stop using combs though. It's just hard to finger detangle sometimes because my hair is so dense.


----------



## beauti (Jan 16, 2015)

*bump! What happened in here? Y'all just vanished! *


----------



## leleepop (Jan 16, 2015)

I just started up my curly girl again. Its really keeps everything moisturized esp with this weather.


----------



## Lisa (Jan 16, 2015)

I bought the book and I want to try. I'd already been using WEN but I'm trying to go natural and I got sidetracked! I tried DE Transitioning Mousse (I liked it the first time but not the second). I don't like putting all that heat on my hair so I'm back to the natural way!  I've just found Hey Fran Hey and I'm going to try her homemade deep conditioners.


----------



## Joigirl (Jan 16, 2015)

I've used the CG method since I went natural, though I modify by shampooing once a month. It provides great curl definition and moisture.


----------



## beauti (Jan 16, 2015)

*I'd like to join. I clarified before my DC today. My homemade dc:
2 eggs
1 cup mayo
squirt of honey
1 tablespoon evoo
1/2 cup shea moisture deep treatment

I then sectioned my hair and applied coconut oil followed by tresseme naturals conditioner. Then to keep each section wet I sprayed a homemade spritz:
water
aloe Vera
squirt of v05 passionfruit smoothie
oils 

I then smoothed my hair into a bun. My hair has to be dripping wet for a sleek bun. I will keep this style for 3 days and then start all over. *


----------

